# Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.



## stefanwitteborg (20. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bis jetzt noch keinen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen!
Da ich regelmäßig den Hechten und Zandern in Lippe und Kanal nachstelle, würde es mich mal interessieren wer hier im Board aktiv ist und den selben Zielfischen in besagten Gewässern nachstellt.

Der Zander beißt momentan nicht sehr gut, obwohl ich seit Wochen am Freitag endlich 2 mittelprächtige verhaften konnte. Dem trüben Wasser sei dank.

Bei den Hechten läuft es viel besser, obwohl das momentane Hochwasser und die damit verbundene Trübung dem Treiben erstmal ein Ende bereiten werden.

Bis dahin, bin mal gespannt ob es hier Gleichgesinnte gibt

gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tach tach...war heute wieder mal bei uns am Kanal unterwegs und konnte einige schöne Barsche, Köder: Zanderripper in Gelb/Grün , und einen 58er Zander auf eine Sandra in Perlmutt fangen...sollte der Zander wieder beissen?

Wo sind die Angler aus Hamm?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo...

wohl keiner an Board der in der Ecke wohnt...und auch viel auf Raubfisch angelt?


----------



## Lally (25. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@stefanwitteborg
ich komme fast aus deiner ecke!!!! habe gerade den schein gemacht. und möchte auch auf raubfisch angeln. wenne doch mal zeit hast, kannste mir das mal beibringen...... im kurs wirste nur auf die prüfung gedrillt!!!!!!! und was is mit angeln!!?? kann ich immer noch nicht......also, ich habe zeit, und du?????


----------



## Frede (27. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo,

Habe auch gerade den schein gemacht und wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet.Ein bisschen erfahrung habe ich ja schon in den 3 jahren jugendfischrei gelernt und ich komme aus Hamm.
Bin gespannmt auf eure antworten

Gruss, FRede


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Frede&Lally...können wir mal machen

Bin heute an einem der Hammer Baggerseen gewesen, direkt beim ersten Wurf Fischkontakt, leider wieder direkt weg, bei den nächsten beiden Würfen dasselbe, danach war Ruhe, an einer anderen Stelle konnte ich noch 2 gerade maßige Hechte fangen, auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann noch einen Wurf an der ersten Stelle gemacht und fing einen 79er Hecht...endlich hatte er richtig zugepackt..

gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (28. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

In Hamm gibt es doch nur ein befischbaren Baggersee der etwas größer ist oder? wo hats du denn die erlaubnis karte dafür her??
Könn ja ma einfach alle zusammen angeln gehe.

Gruss,Frede


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also die Erlaubniskarte bekommst du wenn du im Hammer Verein Mitglied wirst...
In der Nähe von dem gr. Baggersee sind noch 3 weitere, etwas kleinere....


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Alle Hammer und die die in der Nähe wohnen!
Zu welchen Verein gehört der Baggersee bei Dolberg?
Und kann man da für auch Tageskarten ersteigern?
Das einzigste was ich weis, ist das er tief ist!
Ich würde auch gern mal in Hamm oder Umgebung angeln, mal schauen , wie es sich ergibt!
Ich komme gebürtig aus Ahlen, bin aber schon seid 1984 auf der Flucht aus Ahlen!


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo,

bin aus Hamm/Berge und will auch mal wieder am Kanal mit der Fliegenrute auf Barsch fischen. Ich hab sonst immer in dem Bereich der Hammer City von der Schleuse runter gefischt und erfolgreich schöne Barsche gefangen. Ich wollt mal wissen wie die Strecke in Hamm/Uentrop ist und ob es dafür Tageskarten gibt. 

Gruss
Holger

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Darf man dort nicht mit dem Kanalschein angeln?


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja darf man, ich hab wieder schneller getippt als gedacht. Ich meine die Lippestrecke.


Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hä, die Lippe bei Üntrup darf man mit der Kanalkarte beangeln, sicher???
Und wie siehts mit dem Kanal aus , darf ich im Bereich des Wendebeckens auch angeln?


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Arno sorry, Lippe darf man mit der Kanalkarte nicht beangeln. Ich möchte aber wissen ob es für die Lippe bei Uentrop Tageskarten gibt und soviel ich weiss darf man mit der Kanalkarte das Wendebecken befischen. Ich hab kurz davor, auf höhe Ytong und Westfleisch gefischt. Da jagen im Sommer wenn es richtig heiss ist schöne Rapfen.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Frede (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also:

Mit der Tages karte darf man nur den Kanal besfischen und auch alle wendebecken.Ich glaube man darf damit nicht den baggersee befischen und die lippe auch nicht.Ich angel am samstag im kanal,wahrscheinlich am wendebecken auf zander.


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Zur allgemeinen Information:





			
				Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband ist Eigentümer von selbständigen Fischereirechten an der Lippe und Pächter von bestimmten Lippe-Strecken. Die Verbands-Lippestrecken beginnen flussabwärts unterhalb Hamm bei Stockum (Gersten-Werk, Flusskilometer 68,15). Der Endpunkt der LFV-Strecke liegt bei Gahlen (Flusskilometer 160,0).
> 
> Da nicht alle Uferbereiche zwischen den genannten Orientierungspunkten für LFV-Erlaubnisscheininhaber zur Verfügung stehen, sind die im Erlaubnisschein genannten Hinweise zu den Angelstrecken genau zu beachten. Als Orientierungshilfe dient ein Kartenheft, das von der Verbandsgeschäftsstelle bezogen werden kann.


Quelle


----------



## arno (30. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mh, ich habe vorhin telefoniert!
Der bekannte sagte auch ich dürfte im Üntruper Bereich nicht Angeln.
Weder in der Lippe oder im Kanal!
Hat denn einer dieses Kartenheft, kann es Scannen und kann mir dieses mal per PN schicken?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all...also den Kanal darf man mit der Tageskarte komplett befischen...die Lippe sowie die Baggerseen und städtischen Teiche sind in Vereinsbesitz...
...im Kanal kann man eigentlich überall Zander fangen, nur im Moment wollen sie nicht beissen...Wendebecken, Fährstraße, die beiden Schleusen sind aber die interessantesten Stellen...

gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Datteln Hamm Kanal:
von km 0,00 bis km 47,19
Ausgenommen ist die Strecke im Bereich des öffentlichen Hafens in Hamm von km 33,80bis km 34,88 Nordseite.
Und km 32,79 bis km 35,75 Südseite.
Und der Mitteldamm von km 37,0 bis km 39,9


----------



## Frede (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@stafanwitteborg

Du hats recht das sind die interessantesten stellen und zur schleus ein werrier brauch ich 5 min mit dem fahrrad...wendebecken auch nicht so weit....ich war letztens an der schleuse inna stadt 10 stunden nur auf zander aber kein biss gehabt.Werde es samstag wieder versuchen.Die gesamte kanalstrecke darf befischt werden ausser der hafen.Und die Lippe strecke in stockum auch nich tmher.Das haben die letzes mal durchgestrichen bei mir auf der karte.

Gruss frede


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wohne ja jetzt in Lippstadt, habe aber bis vor 2 Jahren fast direkt an der Schleuse in Werries gewohnt..wo hast du denn an der Schleuse dein Glück versucht? Aber im Moment ist das auch kein Maßstab...beissen nicht, ist aber meistens im November und Anfang Dezember bei uns im Kanal...der Januar wird bestimmt wieder gut....

greetz Stefan


----------



## Frede (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wohntest du im Fuchswinkel?Ich wohne auf der Fritz erler-Str. vieleicht sagt die starsse dir was.Ich habe an der schleus ein der tsadt geangelt und dann imme rmir köderfisch vor dieser strömung geworfen.wie viel zander hast du schon gefangen ijn werries an der schleuse??

Grudd ,Frde


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Frede..habe im Biberweg gewohnt...habe in Werries schon recht gut Zander gefangen...aber vor dem Schleusenausbau...weiß nicht wie es jetzt da läuft...habe immer diekt am Zaun zur Schleuse hin geangelt, da gibt es auch ne Stömungskante wenn Wasser hochgepumpt wird...oder die Spundwände auf der anderen Seite...kannst aber auch mit Pose an der Kante von der Steinschüttung angeln...
Die Stelle an der Schleuse-Mitte ist eigentlich überangelt, sitzt ja jeden Tag jemand...und doch kann man da hin und wieder richtig gut Zander fangen...noch besser die andere Seite...aber nicht wenn die Lippe Hochwasser hat...sonst ist die Strömung da zu hoch! Aber auch oberhalb der Schleuse kann man gut angeln...
Es lohnt auch die Spundwände in Herringen und Pelkum mit Pose und Köderfisch abzuschleppen...stellst die Pose so, das das Vorfach leicht aufliegt, Köderfisch aufziehen...so das der Haken aus dem Schwanz austritt...dann ganz langsam in Entfernung von einem Meter an den Spundwänden vorbeiführen....kannst am Besten 30 -40 Meter Schnur von der Rolle lassen und dann wieder einkurbeln..aber ganz langsam und ruhig mal ne kurze Pause machen...die Bisse kommen meistens vorsichtig, oft siehst du nur das die Pose Richtung Kanal wegzieht...sofort Schnur geben und ne gute Minute warten...und dann...hoffentlich nen dicker Zander...und die gibt es im Kanal auf jeden Fall

gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Vielen dank für die infos.Hast du mal lust dort wieder zu angeln? Wir könnten ja mal zusammen dem Zander nachstellen.

Gruss,Frede


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Können wir mal nen kleines Meeting nächste Woche dort machen?
Was meint Ihr?
Dann lerne ich da auch mal ein paar Stellen kennen!


----------



## Frede (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nästes WK habe ich auf jedne fall keine zeit, leider.Ist über morgen zu kurzfristig?Ich gehe da nähmlich auf jeden fall angeln.

Gruss,Frede


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ne, am Samstag haben wir Hochzeitstag!
Den 12ten!!!


----------



## Frede (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Na dann herzlichen für samstag


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Danke Frede!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno..ja von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch, zwölf ist ja heutzutage schon was..grins...

Bin heute an der Lippe unterwegs gewesen....war gut 2 Stunden angeln und habe nen 70er Hecht und einen 65er Zander gefangen...einen Biss konnte ich nicht verwerten! Die haben nach dem Hochwasser richtig Hunger...

@frede: viel Glück morgen im Wendebecken...entweder würde ich da in der Nähe der kurzen Spundwände angeln oder direkt hinten am Zaun! An den Spundwänden kannst du normalerweise auch gut Ukeleis fangen...der beste Köderfisch für Zander im Kanal

Gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

So, ich komme auch gerade vom Angeln.
Leider Schneider geblieben.

Stefan, danke, aber zusammen sind wir schon seit 22 Jahren auch genau auf den Tag Morgen!


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Arno Glückwunsch, solltet ihr euch mal zu einer Angelsession treffen dann meldet euch bitte. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ich habe immer noch Lust, in der nächsten Woche den Kanal zu überfallen!
Nur am Kanal kenn ich mich nur schlecht aus!
Also, wer hat denn Lust ???
Bereich Üntrup bis Hamm sag ich mal!


----------



## Frede (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin,

Ich war heute auch angeln aber nicht am Wende becken wie geplant sondern an der Scleuse in Werries.Aber bin Schneider nach hause gekommen.

Wo in der Lippe hatse denn den Hecht und den Zander rausgezogen?

Gruss ,Frede


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hai Arno,

wann willst Du den nächste Woche los?
Samstags kann ich nicht, da bin ich unterwegs.
Oder willst Du in der Woche los?

Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Holger, ist mir egal!
Nur muss ich Ansitzangeln machen, da ich wegn meinen Rücken nicht lange stehen kann!
So ne knappe Stunde könnte ich aber mal mit der Spinnrute rumlaufen, mehr geht aber nicht!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War gestern mal wieder an der Lippe...ein Biss...und sonst leider nichts...naja, die Fische müssen ja auch mal gewinnen.........

@frede...es wurden Zander auf Köderfisch an der Schleuse Hamm auf dem Mitteldamm gefangen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tach zusammen....ab morgen gehts wieder nach Ostfriesland...
...und frede? Schon nen Zander erwischt?


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

So, Nägel mit Köpfe!
Ich fahr morgen nach Uentrup zum Wendebecken und versuch mal mein Glück!
Werde im Laufe des Vormittags ankommen!
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hai Arno,

ich komme mal so gegen ein Uhr vorbei. 

Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Holger, klasse!
Äh, wie wäre es dann, wenn Du vorher an einer Pommesbude anhälst?
Ist dann ja gerade Mittagszeit!
Geld bekommst Du selbstverständlich wieder!


----------



## arno (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
War doch ein richtig schöner Angeltag!
Die Sonne brannte vom Himmel, ich hab sogar die Jacke ausziehen müssen!
Bin um ca. 10 Uhr am Wendebecken in Uentrup gewesen.
Was das denn, alls mit Eisschollen bedeckt.
Na egal wird schon irgndwie gehen.
Bis Holger kam, hatte ich noch keinen Fisch gefangen.
Holger kam als nicht Arogannter Fliegenfischer daher!
Erstmal bischen Blabla gemacht.
Dann haben wir uns entschlossen nach Weries an die Schleus zu fahren.
Irgendwann kam dann DER BISS.
Bo zog die Schnur ab!
Das Tier hätte mir fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen!
Hab den Fisch aber sicher landen können!
Und was für ein Fisch, Ukelei 10 cm!
Naja, das war wohl nicht viel, die Ukelei durfte dann auch gleich als Köderfisch dienen.
Irgndwann kam noch ein Gewässerkontrollör( ein Freund von Holger) , haben noch net Blabla gemacht aber nix gefangen.
So um 18 Uhr haben wir dann schluss gemacht und haben noch ausgemacht, das wir nochmal los ziehen wollen.
War trotz nichtfangen ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hai Arno,

ich war grad am Kanal schauen, wann wollen wir das nächste mal losziehen?

Sieht gut aus in der City.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Holger, wie wäre es am Montag?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also ich werde am Montag wenn die Temperaturen nicht die geflochtene einfrieren lassen es mal wieder an der Lippe probieren...eventl. komme ich dann auch mal zur Schleuse in der City...

Bin ja schon seit fast 2 Woche nicht mehr an der Lippe gewesen...viel zu lange...aber Ostfriesland hat mit 13 Hechten in 4 Tagen entschädigt...

gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hui, 13 Hechte in 4 Tage, das ist doch klasse!
Was für Köder hast Du denn genommen?


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hai Arno,

wann wollen wir den Morgen Starten?

Bin ab ein Uhr Einsatzbereit, wollen wir uns dann an der Schleuse treffen?

Gruss
Holger


----------



## arno (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Holger, an der Schleuse wo wir waren?
Ja klar!
Bin um 13 Uhr da!
Köfis hab ich leider kein gefangen!
Ich werde die Restbeständ aus dem Aquarium nehmen.
Ich hab auch noch einige Ukeleis auf Eis liegen!


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Alles klar, wir treffen uns da und dann können wir ja an die Stelle in der City fahren#6 


Gruss
Holger


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno..habe sie alle mit flachlaufenden Wobblern gefangen...

mal sehen, vielleicht sieht man sich morgen


----------



## arno (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Da es morgen etwas Frisch werden wird, glaube ich aber das die Räuber etwas tiefer stehen!
Aber mal schauen!
Danke trozdem für den Tip Stefan!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno...habe die Hechte ja auch in den flachen Gräben Ostfrieslands gefangen...da funktionieren nur Flachläufer...

War heute wie gesagt an der Lippe....eine 68er und einen 64er Zander...Bilder gibt es bald auch....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Tja, gestern, das war so ein Tag, da hatten mal wieder alle Fische Glück gehabt!
Aber wir haben uns trozdem nett unterhalten, oder nicht Holger!
Und Holger hat sogar einen Angelhund!
Der beobachtet die Posen besser als unser eins!
Wäre der Hund ein Mensch, der wäre der Extremst Angler!
Ein echt tolles Tier!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mahlzeit...wünsche euch schonmal ein frohes Fest und dicke Geschenke....

werde morgen nochmal an die Lippe gehen, mal sehen ob es was gibt....

bis dahin

Stefan


----------



## Frede (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Und, stefan haste was gefangen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede: Gestern lief gar nichts, kein Biss...heute konnte ich einen 83er Zander trotz leichtem Hochwasser an den Haken locken...Bilder gibt es auch Anfang der Woche...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all: .......nichts los bei euch? Hat einer nen Tip wie ich die Bilder verkleinert bekomme...


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Stefan, das kannst Du am Besten mit Irfan View machen!
Da gibts auch hier eine Anleitung im AB!
Musst Du mal bischen suchen, ist aber supereinfach erklärt!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo...war am 30sten nochmal an der Lippe und habe einen 70er Hecht und einen 42er Barsch gefangen...die Bilder findet ihr in Zander in Ostfriesland 3...
das nächste mal stehen sie hier...

gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo, bin gestern mal wieder mit dem Gummifisch an der Lippe gewesen...ein schöner 80er Hecht war das Ergebnis...leider war die Digitale nicht dabei...nächstes Mal wieder...gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin gestern mal wieder mit dem Gummifisch an der Lippe gewesen...ein schöner 80er Hecht war das Ergebnis...leider war die Digitale nicht dabei...nächstes Mal wieder...gruß Stefan



He Stefan !!!

Glückwunsch zum 80er! Du fischt dich ja ordentlich warm für die Ostfriesen-Fische... :q


----------



## Ranger (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Stefan

Wo kann man denn deine Bilder sehen? Wo hast du die eingestellt?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@schau mal Zander in Ostfriesland 3, vorletzte Seite

gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo zusammen,

nach 2 untermaßigen Hechten und einem Zanderlein von 30 in den letzten Tagen auf Sandras konnte ich heute diesen wunderschönen Barsch fangen...#: 

Aber seht selbst...


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ stefan: Glückwunsch! Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass es bei Dir in der Nähe ist, würde ich sagen: Norder Hafen!  |supergri 
Donnerstag will ich vielleicht mal wieder los! 

Gruß ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ingo: ja du hast recht, es sieht ein wenig danach aus...grins...war auf geheimer mission bei euch...grins...werde heute auch nochmal los...gestern ging ausser einem 60er Hecht nichts...wo bleiben die DICKEN??? Grins

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Es wird langsam wieder kälter und die Raubfische haben wohl auch wieder Hunger...war heute für ne gute Stunde ander Lippe und konnte diesen 75er Zander und einen 60 er Hecht fangen..aber leider war die digitale nicht mit am Wasser und der hecht schwimmt wieder..ein 40er Zander ging nah am Ufer verloren..aber eh egal|supergri 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Stefan, nimm mich mal mit, irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch!
Entweder hast Du nur Glück oder das ist Können!
Aber erst mus mein Rücken besser werden!
Ist leider wieder schlechter geworden!
Wenn ich mir das Bild vom Barsch so betrachte, meine ich der Hintergrund ist bei Schloss Weries.
Stimmts?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno: ne Oberwerries ist es nicht...das mit deinem Rücken ist natürlich mist...gute Besserung

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War gestern nochmal los, aber nix...schon sehr eigenwillig die Fische...
Morgen werde ich ihnen nochmal auf den Zahn fühlen...|supergri 

Geht denn sonst keiner hier im Board in meiner Ecke Raubfischangeln und kann mich mit ein paar Beiträgen und Bildern unterstützen? #c 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ stefan: Wieder ein schöner Fisch! Langsam werde ich auch wieder heiß!  |supergri  Heute habe ich aber keine Lust, loszuziehen! Muß heute feiern. Vielleicht morgen, wenn ich fit bin!!! Schon Daten, wann Du wieder bei uns bist?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ingo:...den Zander habe ich auf eine 20er Sandra gefangen, und er hatte ein Rotauge von gut 20cm im Magen!  Hoffe ich schaffe das im Januar...aber ich denke mal in der letzten Januarwoche...
Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War gestern wieder an der Lippe, zwei Bisse...einer davon hing kurz...hat mir dann aber nur den Schwanz der Sandra geklaut...Mistkerl...aber ich komm wieder....grins


----------



## crüse (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Stefan ich komme aus Welver und bin im Lippborger angelverein. Ich befische die Lippe und den Datteln-hamm-Kanal und bin echt begeisterter raubfischangler vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am kanal bein zander ärgern |supergri .
wo angelst du denn häufig am Kanal?? also meine bevorzugten bereiche sind der hafen in Hamm-city und die ganzen Schleusen im hammer Gebiet. Das Wendebecken und bereich hinter duPont in Uentrop ist auch immer einen Versuch auf die Stachelritter wert.

Gruß christian:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@crüse: Wir können ja mal zusammen fischen gehen...im Moment bin ich aber meistens an der Lippe, solange der Hecht noch offen ist!!! 

War gerade auch kurz los, ein Biss...das wars...aber bei dem Hochwasser und dem Wind auch kein Wunder...

Hast du dieses Jahr schon Zander im Kanal gefangen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...gestern war ich mal wieder an der Lippe, ein echtes Mistwetter...aber egal! Nach ner Stunde der erste Biss...ein starker Fisch war eingestiegen....doch nach ein paar Minuten war der Widerstand weg....und was kam zum Vorschein....die Öse des Jighakens, nur die Öse im Stahlvorfach...ich könnte....fische mit den VMC-Haken, und überlege den Haken zu wechseln....sowas darf nicht passieren.....später fing ich noch nen 40er Zander...das wars.....


----------



## crüse (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ stefan einen 70er konnte ich am Wendebecken in uentrop verhaften aber das war es auch schon, sonst habe ich auch keinen Fischkontakt gehabt.
Das mit dem Treffen lässt sich denke ich mal einrichten werde es am wochenende auch noch mal an der lippe probieren.
Gruß crüse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@crüse..mach mal bilder, dann wird der Tread bunter...ist bei euch in Lippborg nicht schon Schonzeit?


----------



## crüse (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ja mache ich Stefan!
Bei uns ist in den Altarmen Schonzeit und zwar seit dem 1.Januar,die Hechtschonzeit in der Lippe beginnt am 15.2! ich meine die letzten tage sollte man schon noch ausnutzen, vielleicht verläuft sich ja noch die ein oder andere Hechtdame!
Gruß Crüse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@crüse: war gestern an der Lippe, aber doch zu viel Hochwasser...danach bin ich an den Baggersee in Haaren, ein 63er Hecht auf Profi-Blinker in Grün-Glitter!
Hoffe das Hochwasser nimmt ab, bei euch in Lippborg ist es ja noch schlimmer...wäre ja schlimm wenn es das bis nach der Schonzeit gewesen wäre...grins

Angelst du ach mal an der Ahse...?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Bei uns steht das Wasser auch sehr hoch!
Das wirds wohl gewesen sein, oder es müsste ganz plötzlich aufhören zu regnen!


----------



## Frede (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefan :

In welchem Angel Verein bist du ?
Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen in dem Heessener Verein.Ich würde auch mal ganz gerne mit dir Angeln wenn du möchtest und wnen du Zeit hast.Mit spinnern Wobblern und Gummifische kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.Es wäre natürlich sehr nett wenn du mir ein bisschen zeigen könntest wie das alles funktionier. 

Gruss,Frede


----------



## crüse (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefan Ja du hast recht das wasser ist wirklich sehr hoch, aber in den ruhigen Bereichen müsste es möglich sein noch einen bis ende der Schonzeit zu erwischen.Petri zu deinem 63. Ich habe eine Jahreskarte für die Ahsestrecke des ASV "Lange Peitsche" welver.
Ich würde dich im sommer gerne mal zum Aalansitz einladen, die Ahse ist für mich näher als der Kanal in 5 Minuten bin ich am Wasser:q 
Im sommer sind an den richtigen Tagen lohnt es sich wirklich und das gute ist ich habe dort noch nicht einen Schnürsenkel gefangen, alls 60+
Gruß crüse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...war früher auch im Heessener Verein, jetzt aber im Hammer...es gab mal eine Zeit da machte das Angeln dort keinen Spaß...man wurde mit dem Fernglas aus irgendeinem Gebüsch beobachte...da hört es auf, weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist...können aber mal zum Kanal..war gerade dort und habe zwei Zander um die 40 gefangen und direkt zurückgesetzt...

@crüse...denke mal das Wasser ist Sonntag schon besser, soll ja nicht mehr regnen..habe 4 Jahre lang die Gröneberger Karte gehabt...in den besten Nächten hatten wir über 10 Aale und wie du schon sagst, keine Kleinen..der größte hatte 105 cm!
Aber das war auch nur drei Jahre so, danach ist es rapide schlechter geworden...
Aber wenn es bei euch noch gut ist, nehme ich die Einladung gerne an...morgen werde ich nochmal einen Versuch an der Lippe starten..habe da noch ein paar Stellen wo ich richtig gute Fische im Drill verloren habe, die wollte ich eigentlich bis zur Schonzeit noch fangen...:q ...den 23 Pfünder von vor zwei Wochen hatte ich zwei Tage vorher auch schon kurz im Drill...fische nur mit Einzelhaken wegen der Hänger an besagten Stellen....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Davon habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen das mic heine rmit einem Fernglas beobachtet.Wo war das denn?
Wie hast du denn die beiden Zander gefangen im Kanal und wo?

Gruss, Frede


----------



## crüse (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

melde mich morgen abend dann mal was so gelaufen ist auf Esox. das Wetter macht mich zuversichtlich. Ja wie gesagt es kann sein das du nichts auf aal kriegst aber wenn dann viele und immer gute. Ein problem ist das das Wasser bei uns im somemr immer so klar ist, darum immer nach nem Regenschauer gehen dann geht es auch.
Gruß und helau Crüse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...habe sie an der Fährstraße gefangen...war gerade auck kurz an der Lippe, zu viel Strömung, danach im Kanal...da konnte ich nen 50er Zander fangen, schwimmt aber auch wieder...im Moment beissen im Kanal wohl nur die kleineren...

@crüse...ja viel Glück an der Lippe...werde morgen auch nochmal nen Versuch starten, das Hochwasser wird weniger...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich gehe jetzt heute morgen um 3 uhr los mit ein paar kumpels anner Lippe.Ich war heute schon dort aber die strömung ist scheisse.Ich brauch wohl noch ein paar unterichts stundne mit der spinnrute! Wo haste den Zande rim Kanalö gefangen und auf was?


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ich war heute mit meinem Sohn etwas Stippen gewesen.
Da haben wir bei strahlendem Sonnenschein einen Zander von ca. 80 cm in der Ems gesehen, der jagte einen kleinen Schwarm Fischchen vor sich her.
War ein toller Anblick.
Leider hat meine Spinnrute ihn nicht überreden können!
Ich habe dann noch meine Kanalkarte für dieses Jahr heute bekommen!


----------



## crüse (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Naja ich glaub die großen hechte waren alle in Karnevalsstimmung bis auf einen 42 cm halbstarken auf mann´s Gufi war nichts zu überlisten......
Naja habe noch ein paar tage zeit und das wasser wird auch  weniger...
Life is hard
Gruß Crüse


----------



## Frede (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war heute ein bisschen auf grund mit wurm aber da hat nicht einmal was gezupft.Und ich glaube nicht das ich vor der Hecht 
schonzeit noch ein Fange.Deswegen gehe ich erst wieder wenn es wärmer wird.Ausser jemand überredet mich^^


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@crüse...ja da mag was dran sein, habe heute auch nur nen 50er gefangen...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Man man man

Ihr redet immer: heute nur ein 50 gefangen...
ich wäre froh wenn ich ein 50 fangen wüede.Ich habe noch nie ein Hecht oder Zander gefangen.

Warum kann mir nicht mal jemand von euch sagen womit ihr sie fängt?
Dann wäre ich nähmlich schon ein ganzes stück weiter!

Thx im voraus,

Gruss Frede


----------



## Frede (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich wäre bereit jeden Tag ans Wasser zu fahren für einen Hecht vor der schon Zeit.Ich fange nie was.Kann mir nicht jemand von euch helfen?

Bitte


----------



## arno (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Frede, da must Du durch, das ging allen so und mir meist auch noch !


----------



## Frede (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nun ja, aber wie soll ich Hechte fangen wenn ich nicht richtig weiss wie und mit welchen ködern und wo sie sitzen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...hast du das nicht bei der Angelprüfung gelernt? Grins...ne mal Spaß beiseite...an deiner Stelle würde ich es mit Köderfisch versuchen deinen ersten Raubfisch zu fangen...
Mit dem Rest stürzt du dich nur in Unkosten...Entweder jetzt auf Grund anbieten oder mit der Pose knapp über Grund...solltest schon ne 6m Angel nehmen für die Posenfischerei...
Fange meine Fische immer mit Sandras..eine Art Twister...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich habe eine 6m Rute für Raubfisch und eine Spinnrute mit geflochtener Schnur.Aber bei der strömung ist das scheisse mit Pose und ich brauch noch ein sehr stabilen ständer dafür weil der -rute so schwer ist.Was meinst du sollte ich einfach mal eine Rute auf Grund reinfeuern?


----------



## Frede (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi, was denkst du denn wann sich das ansitzen auf Hecht lohnen würde?D.h ungefähre uhrzeit. Vieleicht kennst du ja noch ein paar gut Hecht-stellen der Heessener Lippe strecke?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Frede!
Suche Dir Kehrwasser.
Das heist: Beobachte das Wasser und da wo es so aussieht als ob das Wasser sich Flussauf bewegt , da bietest Du den Köder an!
Das ist meist im Uferbreich hinter Überläufen , Stohmschnellen oder an bacheinläufen.
Wo Äste über das Wasser hängen, bietest Du den Köder Flußauf direkt davor an.
Nimm eine relativ schwere Pose ( damit sie am Platz bleibt ) und ca. 10- 15 cm über Grund anbieten!
Die Pose sollte oben dünn und unten Dick sein.
Stahlvorfach sollte mindestens 70 cm lang sein.
Bewegen und abtreiben wird die Pose immer im Fluß.
Wenn sie abtreibt lass sie ruhig und nach dem sie die von Dir ausgesucht Stelle überschwommen hatt, holst Du sie zurück und machst das Spiel genauso wieder.
Sollte die Pose mal länger als 5 Minuten an einer Stelle bleiben, hängt es dann.
Alle 5 Minuten einen kleinen Zupper machen.
Solltest Du auf Grund angeln, am besten mit Antitangleboom.
Die Vorfachlänge ist die gleiche und wieder alle 5 Minuten leicht zuppeln.
Stell die Rute in Fließrichtung und ziehmlich steil auf, damit sowenig Schnur wie möglich im Wasser liegt.
Denk an die Bremse immer schön locker einstellen, sonst schwimmt Dir die Rute davon, wenn einer beißt!
Köfi-größe ca. 15 - 20 cm .
Kleiner geht natürlich auch!
Ich hoffe das ich Dir etwas helfen konnte.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede..die Ecke um das Schloss ist sehr gut und am Düker an der Schleuse Werries auf dem Mitteldamm...mußt da rein fahren und dann kommt ja die Kurve mit dem Düker nach ein paar Metern...der Schleusenkanal ist auch immer einen Versuch wert...versuch es mal im Schleusenkanal mit Pose...müßte jetzt nach dem Hochwasser ganz gut sein....


----------



## Fossil76 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin moin und Hallo zusammen, kennt jemand von euch eine nette Zanderstelle im DHK?? |kopfkrat 
Ich war die letzten Tage in Münster fischen, hatte 3 bisse davon haben sich allerdings 2 wieder verabschiedet, weil ich sie nicht als Zander erkannt habe..


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Fossil, versuchs mal im Altarm bei Hiltrup!


----------



## Fossil76 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Oh.. ich danke dir für deine rasche Antwort arno, ich war auch just heute noch in Hiltrup an der 1 Fahrt und anstatt ich einen Biss von einem Zander oder sonstigen Fisch bekam hat mich ein halb wild gewordener Dalmatina fast angefallen.. :r 

Ich werde nachher mal auf der Karte nachsehen, ich weiß nemlich nicht, wo der Altarm in Hiltrup ist.


----------



## Frede (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

An diesem Düker Angel ich eigentlich immer weil das net so weit zu fahren ist.Ich werde es mal hinten am Schloss versuchen.

DANKE an euch


----------



## Frede (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war heute sofort nach der Schule los und dan ab ans Wasser.Habe einfach alles ausprobiert aner nichts gefangen.Die anderen schreiben dauernt das sie Hechte Zande rund Barsche fangen.Ich werde es erstmal aufgeben

...Frede...


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Fossil, gleich den Dalmatiner an den Haken, ist ein sehr auffälliger Kö(t)der glaube ich mal!


----------



## Frede (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Was glaubt ihr wann fangen wohl die köderfische gut an zu beissen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...nicht aufgeben#6 ...und Köderfische könntest du jetzt auch fangen, ein bißchen Futter, 18er Haken, 1 Made und entweder Ukeleis im Kanal fürs Zanderangeln oder Rotaugen am Düker...
Bei dem schönen Wetter gestern mußte ich auch ans Wasser ...ein schöner 77er Hecht war das Ergebnis...auf Sandra in Gelb-Rot...diesmal auch wieder mit Bild...:q 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Frede (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich hole immer die Köderfische im Düker durch dieses Gitter.Ich werd ees nicht aufgeben .Ich denke mal sie beissen wieder wenn es wärmer wird.Wird schon!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...ich bin mir sicher, wenn du es im Schleusenkanal versuchst wirst du Erfolg haben...oben wo die Stangen für die Kanufahrer hängen ist es gut und auch da wo er in die Lippe geht...da ein Köderfisch auf Grund und einer an der Pose und der Hecht wird gar nicht anders können als anzubeissen....


----------



## crüse (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Glückwunsch zu deinem 77er, ich gehe morgen auch noch mal los aber dieser verdammte Regen macht mir wieder nen Strich durch die Rechnung, die Lippe steigt , steigt und steigt.
Einer muss aber noch raus.
Viel glück dann wünsche ich euch bis dahin, melde mich morgen nochmal
Crüse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@crüse...die Lippe ist sooooo hoch, echt ätzend! Und die Ahse könnte man jetzt fast mit der Lippe verwechseln..glaube das wars...werde morgen und Montag im Baggersee angeln...da git es auch noch ein paar Monster...
Gleich geht es erstmal in die Arena...Schalke-Wolfsburg...und Schalke gewinnt...grins


----------



## Fossil76 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hey arno  hast Recht, ein schöner Dalmatina am Haken macht sich bestimmt gut.... :q das alte Mistvieh soll mir nochmal kommen!! 
Ich habe es am Altarm (1. Fahrt) gestern versucht, aber leider auch ohne erfolg, mir geht es grade so wie Frede, nix beißt dafür versenke ich allesmögliche an Equipment:c . Kennst du den Emmabach in Hiltrup ? Ich habe mir davür die Jahreskarte besorgt und will da mal des öffteren hallo sagen es scheint mir als gäbe es da ein paar interessante Stellen.


----------



## Fossil76 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja auch vom <<---- ein herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 77 prachtstück Steffan in 3 Tagen ist die schöne Zeit wieder für ne weile vorbei :c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@fossil76...zum Glück ist der Zander noch bis zum 01.04. offen...grins


----------



## Fossil76 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefan womit gehst du auf Zander, mit Spinne oder setzt du dich an, mit Köfi oder andern Köder? Ich bin meißtes mit Köfi oder mit Tauwurm auf der Pirsch jedoch in den letzten 2 Wochen ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Fossil76 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefan ist zar grade nicht so nett da draußen, aber ich werde mich gleich nochmal auf den Weg machen, mal sehen, wo es mich dann so hin verschlägt, *gg* bei dem Wind da draußen weil schön mild ist es ja...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@fossil..fische meistens mit Gummifisch auf Zander, aber ab und an macht so ein Ansitz auch Spaß....gehe gleich zum Baggersee, wenn der Regen ne längere Pause macht

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fossil76 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefan und warst du heute fängig? Ich habe mich gestern nochmal in Münster- Hiltrup unter einer Brücke versteckt, aber leider ohne jedlichen Erfolg. Mit Gufi bin ich auch mal kurz unterwegs gewesen ( da wo keine Bäume waren *grins*) habe aber ach damit nichts erreichen können. Eigentlich wollte ich gestern abend noch in Hamm an das Wendebecken und mich da auch über Nacht ansetzen, war dann aber doch zu kalt und ein wenig zu windig. Ich hoffe, das es bald mal wieder etwas Wärmer wird damit ich mal wieder etwas fange. 

Grüß 

Marco


----------



## Frede (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Meinst du mit Schleusenkanal das Wehr?

Als ich dort das letzte mal mit meinem kumpel war waren da 7-8 leute und eine r hatte ein Gewehr in der Hand.War wahrscheinlich ein Luftgewehr aber man muss ja kein risiko eingehen und sind sofort abgehauen.Ausserdem tut das auch höllisch weh.

Man darf doch nur mit einer Rute auf Hecht gehen!!Auser die Rute auf Grund hat kein Stahlvorfach!


----------



## arno (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Frede, wenn Du das nächste Mal jemand mit einer Waffe siehst, rufe sofort die Polizei an!
Ob Luftgewehr oder nicht, wer mit so einem Ding, da rum läuft, will ärger machen!
Du kannst ja sagen, Du weist nicht ob es ein Luftgewehr oder eine echte Waffe ist!


----------



## Frede (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ist ok.Werde ich das nächste mal machen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...meine den Seitenkanal vom Schloss...mußt am Düker weiter geradeaus fahren und dann rechts...aber jetzt hat der Hecht eh Schonzeit, und auf Zander würde ich es unterhalb vom Schloss versuchen..
War die letzten beide Tage am Baggersee, 3 Hechte...aber keiner größer als 55...naja was solls...

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von unserer Lippe bei Hochwasser...mehr oder weniger sieht sie so seit 2 Wochen aus...


----------



## Frede (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tut mir leid ich kann dir nicht folgen.Ich weiss nicht welche stelle du meinst!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@frede...dann hast du bei der Gewässerbegehung nicht aufgepasst...grins....der Seitengraben vom Schloß...ist ja auf einer Insel...auf der einen Seite die Lippe und auf der anderen der Schleusenkanal....


----------



## crüse (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Naja Leider ist die schöne Raubfischzeit zu Ende, das wasser hat mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und mir einen letzten Hecht verwährt.
@ Stefan die Bilder kenne ich  glaub ich auch recht gut.......bei uns an der Lippe und ahse sieht es nicht anders aus............zum glück ist der zander noch auf und der kanal nicht so hoch.....
Gruß Crüse


----------



## Frede (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Die Insel ist doch dort am wehr?
Ich habe eigentlich aufgepasst aber die haben eigentlich nur zu 4 stellen was gesagt.

1. Rentner Stelle
2. Sandbank
3. Düker
4. Die Kastanie am Wehr


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. März 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all...der Hecht hat Schonzeit, der Zander läßt sich nur schwer bitten..in den letzten zwei Wochen nur 2 Zanderlein, einer 45...der andere 52...
Aber ein Fisch gibt trotzdem richtig, der Rapfen...in der Lippe gehen im Moment Fische bis 70 an den Haken...nächstes Mal gibt es wieder Fotos...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. März 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Und wieder macht das Hochwasser das Angeln in der Lippe unmöglich...
Im Kanal konnte ich gestern einen 50er Zander landen...wollen im Moment nicht so richtig...geht ihr gar nicht mehr angeln?


----------



## notme (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Keine Aktivitäten mehr rund um Hamm ? ;-(


----------



## arno (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

oh, mal wieder aus der Versenkung geholt!
Ne, die Hammer haben sich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gemeldet!
Schade, mal ne Info wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...das Problem ist, das kein anderer diesen Tread mit Fängen gefüllt hat...und immer nur alleine schreiben ist auch langweilig...da behalte ich die Fänge lieber für mich...:m ...

gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Stefan!
Ich hab schon gedacht Du wärst zur Karteileiche geworden!
Was haben denn die Zander gutes für dich in letzter zeit getan?
Gute Erfolge gehabt?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin Arno!
Karteileiche, davon bin ich weit entfernt...grins
Zandertechnisch war es ganz gut, aber keine richtigen Brocken..diese Saison war bei knapp 70zig Schluß!
Hechte eher schlecht als recht in der Lippe!
Aber der Zander kommt ja jetzt erst richtig in Schwung...

Und selbst?
Gruß


----------



## MasterVulkan (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo ihr =)

Ich komme auch aus Hamm, genauer gesagt aus Hamm Mitte.

Hab meinen Angelschein letztes Jahr gemacht, werde dann in dem Monat meinen Angelschein bestellen.

Ja wo und womit angelt ihr den immer genau? Ich bin noch eher Neuling, war bis jetzt nicht sehr oft angeln. #c

Bis denne =)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tach auch,
angel oft an den Schleusen im Stadtgebiet und in der Lippe...eigentlich nur mit Kunstködern...dass heißt Gummi´s und Wobbler...

gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Stefan, einen über 70 Hecht , einen  58er Hecht, drei  Hechte über 20cm  und einen 69er Zander!
Alle auf Köfi!
Drann hatte ich öfter noch welche, aber die wollten nicht von mir in den Unterfangkesche gezogen werden!
Einmal hatte ich nen Räuber auf Köfi drann, da hat sich die Rute zum Halbmond gebogen, aber leider, leider!
Kopfstöße also geh ich von Zander aus, war auch im Dunkeln!
Insgesammt deutlich weniger als letztes Jahr, dafür eben auch was für die Pfanne!
In 2004 hatte ich über 25 Hechte, aber alle zwischen 20 und 35 cm!
Hatte aber auch kleiner Köfis benutzt , unter 12 cm!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...moin...moin...
...also Hechtmäßig hatte ich auch deutlich weniger...insgesamt vielleicht 12 maßige in 2005, 2004 waren es noch 34, allein aus der Lippe, aber so ist das halt..nach einem fetten Jahr kommen immer zwei magere!
Dafür hat der Zander 2005 ein gutes Jahr hingelegt...und der Februar und März wird auch noch seine Fische bringen...da bin ich mir sicher..sind im Kanal die besten Monate...manchmal auch noch der April...

gruß Stefan


----------



## MasterVulkan (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo =)

Ich hab jetzt noma ne Frage zu meinem Angelschein.
Also entweder diese oder nächste Woche gehe ich ihn holen.
Ich will ihn jetzt aber nicht bestellen, sondern direkt abholen.

Wo muss ich dafür nochmal hin?

Grüße


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...was willst du denn für nen Angelschein?
Direkt abholen geht nur im Angelladen am Caldenhoferweg...aber nur die Jahreskarte vom Kanal....
..wenn du in den Hammer Verein möchtest wirst du vorher das Geld überweisen müssen...75 Euro + Aufnahmegebühr...
...und dann kannst du sie am Wellenbad ca. 2 Wochen später abholen...

gruß


----------



## MasterVulkan (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nein ich meine den Angelschein, der kostet für 5 Jahre 30 Euro, ich kann die 30 Euro ja irgendwo abegeben und den Schein direkt abholen.

Was kostet den die Jahreskarte für Kanal/Lippe?


----------



## arno (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Den Jahres bzw. 5-Jahresschein holst Du Dir beim Ordnungsamt Deiner Satdt!


----------



## notme (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nabend,

Den Jahres-/ bzw. Fünfjahres-Fischereischein kriegst Du mit deinem Prüfungszeugniss im Bürgeramt (Theodor-Heuss Platz).

Für die Jahreskarte musst Du dann in einen Verein eintreten, ansonsten kannst Du dir Tageskarten kaufen. Kanaltag 3 Euro.
Lippe gibts Tageskarten im Lippborger Raum.
Lippe im Hammer Raum ist *ichwilljetztnixfalschessagen* glaubich nur Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten.

Es gibt aber auch Vereine durch die Du halt *nur* an die Kanal Jahreskarte kommst, dafür zahlst Du aber immernoch glaubich 40 Euro in Hamm, bzw. 75 Euro in AHlen (Aufnahme,Beitrag + Kanal Jahreskarte)

#6


----------



## arno (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Kann man sich denn nicht auch beim Fischereiverband anmelden?
Ich glaube das geht auch!


----------



## Ante (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

wo geht ihr an der lippe angeln


----------



## Ante (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

könnt ihr mir erklären wo im kanal angelt geht kenn mich in hamm nicht so gut aus komme aus dem sauerland und wollte mal dieses Jahr im kanal und in der lippe angeln


----------



## arno (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi Ante!
Kanal:
Wendebecken in Hamm-Üntrup, dann den Kanal folgen bis zur Stadt Hamm, dort wo die Brücke bei der Innenstadt ist!
Ab dort ist Schluss glaube ich!
Danach erst wieder hinter Hamm, aber da kenn ich mich am Kanal selbst nicht aus!


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

danke werde ich mal probieren


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...den Kanal darf man auf der gesamten Strecke beangeln...Wendebecken ist total überlaufen...lohnt nicht...
Lippe ist nur Vereinsmitgliedern im Stadtgebiet erlaubt, gibt auch keine Tageskarten...nur unterhalb von Hamm!
gruß Stefan


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

was heisst vereinsmitglieder ich bin im verband also darf ich da nicht angeln wenn der wndebecken überlaufen ist sag mir mal bitte wo noch topstellen sind um auf zander zu angeln habe bis jetzt noch keinen gefangen wollte dieses jahr mehr auf raubfisch wie auf freidfisch gehen.danke im voraus für tipps


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...an den Schleusen im Stadtgebiet.am Besten mit der Grundangel.....und im Hammer Hafen an den Spundwänden...da solltest du Erfolg haben...mit Köderfisch und Pose dicht an der Wand...

...Verband? Wenn du nicht im Hammer Verein bist mußt du dir für 3 Euro eine Tageskarte holen...für den Kanal!

gruß


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

aber nicht für den kanal oder?


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich bin nähmlich im landesfischereiverband westfalen-lippe da dürfen wir soviel ich weiss sämtliche kanäle in nrw befischen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

..also hast du die Kanakkarte...sag das doch sofort...dann darfst du natürlich ohne Tageskarte angeln


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

gib mir mal einen tipp welche gummifischgrösse ist am besten für die unterschiedlichen jahreszeiten und welche benutzt du


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...tipps tipps tipps....
...fische nur mit 11cm Fischen, in Gelb, Grün oder Braun..oder die 3 Farben gemischt...manchmal läuft auch weiß...

gruß


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

danke für den tipp


gruss


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

da hätte ich noch eine kleine frage welches gewicht soll ich nehmen für die jigköpfe und welche form

danke im voraus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Rundköpfe in 10 g maximal...


----------



## Ante (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ok danke vielleicht sieht man sich ja 
petri heil und vielen dank für die tipps


----------



## MasterVulkan (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi Leute !

Also 'nen Arbeitskollege von meinem Vater meinte, hier im Caldenhofer Weg beim Angelgeschäfft kann ich eine Kanal/Lippe *Jahres*karte kaufen. Oder  ist das nicht mehr so? Jedenfalls gehe ich mir gleich erstmal den Angelschein holen, mal sehen wie's dann weitergeht.

Grüße.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@master...ja kannst du auch, aber die Lippestrecke die du mit dieser Karte beangeln darfst fängt unterhalb von Hamm erst an, genauer am Kraftwerk in Stockum...den Kanal kannst du mit dieser Karte komplett beangeln!

@ante..ja dir auch viel Glück...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war heute an der Lippe, am Wehr unterhalb des Gerstein Werk.
Aber sowas von kein Biß.
Und 5 Gufis habe ich dann auch gleich da gelassen.
Gruss
Tommi


----------



## notme (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war gestern morgen am Kanal (Ecke Hamm-Werries) war aber leider alles nett zugefroren. Zu meinem Glück kam ein Schiff vorbei das das Eis dann einriss, aber nachdem mir meine Mono zusehens , wie auch meine Rutenringe eingefroren sind hab ichs dann sein gelassen |gr:

Am Kanal verfolge ich mittlerweile teilweise eine andere Taktik. Ich hab Zuhause 2 Teiche (1 Koi, und 1 Fertigteich (Köfi etc.)). Wenn sich im Koiteich nicht viel tut, und die nur am Boden vegetieren, bzw. viel eis auf dem teich drauf ist lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zum Kanal zu fahren 
#6


----------



## Cruiser989 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Glück auf!
Guten Tag erstmal allesamt. Endlich hab ich es nach langer Zeit geschafft mich registrieren zu lassen. Ich komme aus Hamm und früher war ich recht erfolgreich auf Hecht und Barsch in Lippe unterwegs. Da ich aber die letzten Jahre hauptsächlich in der Werse und einigen Vereinsweihern geangelt habe, habe ich mir dieses Jahr wieder die Kanalkarte zugelegt, und wollte fragen ob mir jemand ein Paar Tips für Zander im Datteln-Hamm-Kanal geben kann?
Danke schon mal und Gruß!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich wollte gleich mal nach Sandbochum fahren, vieleicht kann ich Dir dann mehr sagen.:m 
Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Was zur Hölle ist Sanbochum?
Hab mir auch den kanalschein wieder besorgt und will mal endlich öfters an den Kanal gehen!
letztes Jahr war ich immerhin 5 Mal oder so da!
Hab sogar ne Ukelei gefangen!grins


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hamm Sandbochum, da am Gersteinwerk.
War grad kurz da  und Gufis durchs Wasser gezogen.
War mal wieder nichts.:c 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also eigendlich direkt am Hafen in Hamm oder wie?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigendlich direkt am Hafen in Hamm oder wie?


 
Ne, am Gersteinwerk, ich glaube Stockum.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ahso, jetzt hab ichs!
Kenn mich da mit den namen der ortschaften nicht so doll aus!
Komme zwar gebürtig aus Ahlen, aber zu der Zeit hab ich noch nicht offiziel geangelt!
Bin wohl ab und an dort mit dem Mofa oder Auto lang gefahren, aber das wars auch schon.
Bisher hab ich also auch nur in Uentrup am Wendebecken in Weries an der Schleuse, in Hamm  an der Schleuse Stadtmitte und dann ca. 10 km weiter hinter Hamm geangelt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher hab ich also auch nur in Uentrup am Wendebecken in Weries an der Schleuse, in Hamm an der Schleuse Stadtmitte und dann ca. 10 km weiter hinter Hamm geangelt.


 
Das ist mir ein bischen weit.
Ich komme aus Kamen und habe immer nur so ein bis zwei Stunden Zeit.
Und wenn ich dann noch durch Hamm erst durch muss, lohnt sich das ganze nicht mehr.#d 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Na jetzt wohn ich in Harsewinkel also hab ich rund 50 - 55 km bis zum Kanal!
Oder brauchst Du so viel Schlaf?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Übrigens Arno, das mit der Futterspirale habe ich nocht nich geschafft..:c 

Vergessen habe ich Dich nicht.|supergri 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Oder brauchst Du so viel Schlaf?


 
Ne, ich brauche so viel Arbeit.#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Oh, naja, immer noch besser als Hartz 4 !

Futterspirale???
 helf mir mein Alzheimer schlägt gerade durch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, das Alter, ich kenne das. 
Guckst Du hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67347

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...war am Samstag nach der Eiszeit auch mal wieder am Kanal...konnte 2 Zander von 54zig und 63zig fangen...dazu noch ein Aussteiger...alles auf Lunker City Kiwi Shad...

gruß


----------



## Cruiser989 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nicht schlecht! Glückwunsch!
Und wo haben sie gebissen, Spundwand, Naturufer, Mitte oder ...?
Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Danke...alle in Stadtnähe...wie immer eigentlich...Übergang Spundwand zu Naturufer...aber es gibt auch nette Naturuferstellen...aber das ist nichts für jeden Tag...man muß den G-Fisch schon bis zur Steinkante führen...sonst kommen keine Bisse...und ne Menge Hänger...wird ein teurer aber meistens erfolgreicher Spaß!

gruß


----------



## Ante (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

war heute das erste mal am kanal nicht mal ein zupfer keine ahnung warum aber kann sein das ich den gufi falsch führe war an der schleuse werries erstemal mit gufi unterwegs hab ihn ausgeworfen und dann langsam rangezogen ist doch richtig oder?


----------



## arno (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Alter, ich kenne das.
> Guckst Du hier.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67347
> 
> ...



Äh, ja, Du sagst es!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				Ante schrieb:
			
		

> war heute das erste mal am kanal nicht mal ein zupfer keine ahnung warum aber kann sein das ich den gufi falsch führe war an der schleuse werries erstemal mit gufi unterwegs hab ihn ausgeworfen und dann langsam rangezogen ist doch richtig oder?


 
Das ging mir heute (und letzten Sonntag) haargenauso.
War heute in Rünthe gegenüber der Marina.
Zwei Stunden lang gar nichts.:c 
Ich habe auch schon an mir gezweifelt.#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...jetzt im Winter haben die Zander extrem kurze Fresszeiten...
...hatte alle 3 Bisse in knapp 20 min...
...bin immer von 16.00 bis Dunkelheit unterwegs...

gruß


----------



## Ante (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

vielleicht probier ich es am samstag nochmal
eine frage noch fischt oberhalb der schleuse werries oder unterhalb


----------



## Ante (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

habt ihr eigentlich ein stahlvorfach vor dem gufi oder was anderes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...kommt drauf an...Zander gibt es überall...
...kein Stahlvorfach, kein Hardmono...
...sind ja keine Hechte im Kanal...

gruß


----------



## Ante (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich frage weil ich mich nicht auskenne du sagst ja erst ab spät nachmittags sollte man es probieren


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...genau...im Moment die Fressspase der Zander...


----------



## Ante (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ok danke


----------



## m@ddy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gerade am Kanal (Sandbochum an der alten Slipanlage) und konnte einen 68er Zander verhaften, ich hatte noch 2 weitere Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte.
Es scheint so langsam wieder Leben im Kanal zu kommen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Zander...
...welcher Köder, welche Farbe...?
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## m@ddy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Stefan,
danke für die Blumen, es wurde nach 9 Schneidern auch mal wieder Zeit.

Köder:Kopyto Classic 11 cm
Farbe: gelb - schwarz
10 gr Eriejigkopf

Ich werde heute abend einmal die Spundwände am Kanal vertikal abklopfen.

Bis denn
Jörg


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

....Spundwände in Sandbochum sind auch sehr interessant fürs schleppen mit Köderfischen...
...könnte man ja mal zusammen machen...
...der März wird der beste Monat werden...
...war letztes Jahr auch so...
...gehst du auch im Stadtgebiet angeln...?
...oder nur richtung Herringen/Sandbochum?

gruß


----------



## m@ddy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich angel am H-D-Kanal meistens die Strecke zwischen Werries bis Marina Rünthe ab. Je nach Lust und Laune fahre ich dort die Hotspots an. 
Mit Köderfisch an den Spundwänden habe ich jedoch noch nicht versucht, denn meistens bin ich mit Gummi unterwegs, neuerdings auch vertikal an den Spundwänden.
Wir können uns im März gerne einmal am Kanal treffen, ich glaube auch, wenn wir eine konstante Wetterlage haben kann man auch wieder erfolgreich Zander fangen.

Jörg


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...so halte ich das auch...jeden Hotspot 30 min anwerfen...dann weiter zum nächsten...ist am Besten bei uns am Kanal...

gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wie sieht das denn im Moment mit Köfis fangen im DH Kanal aus?
Ich wollte morgen mal 3 Stunden hin.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Ante (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

wo kriege ich eine tageskarte her für meinen kumpel ich habe die jahreskarte


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Angelladen Caldenhofer Weg...


----------



## Ante (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

danke


----------



## m@ddy (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...Angelladen Caldenhofer Weg...


 
Sportfischercenter Heidemann/ Hamm Vorsthauser Weg
Angelladen Köppler /Bergkamen Rünthe overbergerstr.
Anglerspoint Lünen Gahmenerstr.
Angel Ussat / Dortmund WittbräuckerStr.

Gestern nachmittag war ich an der Schleuse Hamm/Mitte ein wenig blinkern und jiggen, nach 2 Stunden ohne einen Biss habe ich wieder eingepackt.
Zur Zeit findet eine starke Einspeisung aus der Lippe statt.
An der Schleuse ist deshalb eine extrem starke Störumung und das Wasser ist extrem getrübt. Einige Ansitzangler mussten 80gr Blei verwenden bei der Strömung, aber keiner der Angler hatte etwas gefangen.


----------



## arno (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja das hatte ich auch mal dort!
Stand direkt vor dem Zaun auf der Einlaufseite von der Lippe.
Da ist mir alles weg geweht worden!
Da kann man dann angeln vergessen finde ich!
Ok auf Raubfisch mags dann noch gehen!


----------



## Cruiser989 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin
War am Donnerstag am Naturufer zwischen Hamm Mitte und Herringen.hinter dem Liegeplatz der Santa Monica. Leider ohne Erfolg es hat geschüttet wie aus Eimern. Wo liegt das Sandbochum von dem hier immer geredet wird , ist es das Stück hinter Stockum? 
Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				Cruiser989 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Wo liegt das Sandbochum von dem hier immer geredet wird , ist es das Stück hinter Stockum?
> Gruß


 
Von Hamm aus gesehen zwischen Gersteinwerk in Richtung Rünthe.
War gestern da, auch ohne Erfolg.#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## not_a_pro (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo an alle Angler aus Hamm und Umgebung!

Schade, dass ich diesen Thread erst heute entdeckt habe, sonst hätte ich schon eher mal was gepostet. Bin ziemlich froh, einige Angler hier zufinden, die auch an Lippe und Kanal angeln. War dieses Jahr noch gar nicht los, letztes Jahr dafür häufiger, bleib allerdings ziemlich oft Schneider. 

Hätte auf jeden Fall auch mal Bock mit euch ne runde angeln zu gehen, gerne mal am Wochenende oder mal Abends nach Feierabend.


----------



## notme (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi!

Ich war gestern auch los, von Uentrop aus Richtung Hamm, etliche Punkte angefahren aber leider auch nichts 

Obwohl ich auch gehört habe das im Moment viele Zander in der Stadt auf Köderfisch gefangen werden, alle von 16 - 19.30 Uhr.

Gruß #h


----------



## not_a_pro (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich denke, ich werds am wochenende mal am fitnesstudio aktivita an der eisenbahnbrücke inner stadt probieren. hatte da letzen herbst nen hammerbiss, aber leider nicht rausbekommen. hab gehört, dass da nen stahlseil durchgeht. klingt durchaus plausibel, da ich mir den hänger anders auch nicht erklären kann, den ich mitten im drill bekommen habe. 

wo liegen eure hotspots?

am kanal find scheint der bereich um den santa monica anleger gut zu sein, war sonst meistens an der schleuse hamm. ansonsten fand ich auch den bereich hinter der einspeisung an der fährstraße immer ganz nett (da, wo auf der anderen seite nen vereinsheim ist).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...hatte da noch nie einen Hänger, wenn dann nur direkt an den Brückenpfeilern...
..Hotspots...da es nicht gerade viele am Kanal gibt wo man mal mehr als einen Fisch fangen kann wird sie dir hier keiner verraten...nicht weil ich sie dir nicht gönne, nur es gibt soviele Gastleser die dann da mit ihren Köfi-ruten sitzen und das den ganzen Tag...
...aus Erfahrung wird man klug...
...sorry...

..aber wenn wir mal angeln gehen wirst du den ein oder anderen "Hotspot" kennenlernen...

gruß


----------



## not_a_pro (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

können wir gerne mal machen. zumal ich auch catch and release betreibe. aber das argument mit den gastanglern ist stichhaltig. 

du gehts häufiger von 16uhr bis einbruch der dunkelheit....ist von der zeit her für mich gut. müssen wir uns nochmal kurzschließen


----------



## notme (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War heute mal kurz los, wieder so um 16.30 rum.. Einen kleinen (knapp 30 cm) Zander gehakt & flott wieder released, sonst nix


----------



## arno (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ich bion am überlegen ob ich falls ich dann wieder unter den Nüchternen weile am Montag nach Uentrup zu fahren.
Montag, weil hier in Harsewinkel Sonntags der Karnevalsumzug ist!
Aber dann auch erst nach dem Mittag so ca. 15 Uhr.
Wer lust hat, aber ich kann nichts versprechen der kann mir ja mal ne PN schicken!


----------



## not_a_pro (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich bin dabei, s. pm


----------



## not_a_pro (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ stefan
das ist vielleicht schwer vorstellbar, aber an der stelle stimmt was nicht. 
hab den fisch mindestens schon 30 sec. gedrillt und das ziemlich hoch, der war von der spundwand weg. und plötzlich hänger....das kann normal nicht sein


----------



## notme (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wenn ichs einrichten kann, komm ich auch 

Von mir sinds nur 5 Minuten, aber der Kanevalssonntag könnte mich auch gut mitnehmen


----------



## arno (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ok, ich schreibe dann einfach Montag morgen hier rein und werde vorher noch an die Leute die Lust haben meine Handy Nr. per PN geben!
Ich denke da mal an das Wendebecken in Uentrup!
Bin da aber Flexiebel!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@not a pro: Bekommst du den Hänger denn da immer...?

Kann nur sein das ein Schiff da was verloren hat....weil jetzt bekomme ich da eigentlich keine Hänger!

War gestern auch noch los...von 18.00 - 19.00...aber außer zwei Zupfer nichts...
..naja, solche Tage muß es auch geben!

greetz


----------



## notme (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Bin da heut vorbeigekommen, die suchen da anscheinend jetzt erstmal großangelegt nach der Kanufahrerin. War jedenfalls so um 2 alles voll mit Feuerwehr,Polizei, Tauchern etc.

@ Arno:
Ob sich das Wendebecken lohnt ist mal ziemlich fraglich. Der Teil des Kanals ist mal echt tote Hose in den letzten Monaten und meines Erachtens auch total überangelt.


----------



## arno (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				notme schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da heut vorbeigekommen, die suchen da anscheinend jetzt erstmal großangelegt nach der Kanufahrerin. War jedenfalls so um 2 alles voll mit Feuerwehr,Polizei, Tauchern etc.
> 
> @ Arno:
> Ob sich das Wendebecken lohnt ist mal ziemlich fraglich. Der Teil des Kanals ist mal echt tote Hose in den letzten Monaten und meines Erachtens auch total überangelt.




Na, wie gesagt, ich bin flexiebel!
Macht dann mal nen Vorschlag!


----------



## not_a_pro (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@stefan
hab das auch von karpfenanglern gehört, dass die da probleme hatten. allderings ist das schon komisch....ich hatte meine montage locker 3-4 mal eingeholt ohne hänger und plötzlich im drill hab ich einen...naja das nennt man wohl pech.

@notme und arno

wie wärs, wir würden uns treffen, alle ausreichend mobil - d.h. Spinnködertasche, einer nen Kescher und rute und wir fischen von der schleuse hamm - mitteldamm bis zum fitnesstuido akti vita an der eisenbahnbrücke alles ab...und wenn wir dann noch lust haben, fahren wir zur fährstr. und gucken mal, was da so läuft. 

muss ja auch nicht rosenmontag sein.

best regards
sebastian


----------



## arno (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Können wir machen, aber ich kann nur am Montag!
Wann beginnt die Schohnzeit im Kanal für Räuber?


----------



## notme (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja,können wir gerne machen.
Ich bin immer Mobil unterwegs 

Werde heut auch wohl wieder losgehen...

Wir sollten nur halt gucken das wir gute Parkmöglichkeiten haben 

Zeitlich her gesehen gibts bei mir keine Probs. Ich kann meistens Abends in der Woche, bzw. am Wochenende sowieso.

Gruß


----------



## not_a_pro (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja ich denke, dass ich auch ab 17:30 Zeit hab, so unter der Woche. 
Und am Wochenende eh...Das Problem ist, ich bin bis zum 5. Mai an den Kanal gebunden (Tageskarte). Hab meine Jahreskarte noch nicht abgeholt.

Macht mal Terminvorschläge


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Sagt mal bescheid, wan Ihr los geht.
Wenn ich Zeit habe und Ihr mich lässt komme ich mit.#h 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

snoek, kommt drauf an was Du zahlst!
grins!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Zahlen?????????
Haste mal ein Wörterbuch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich bin doch grösste ärmste Sau unter der Sonne.
Fünf Frauen, drei Kinder, Humpelnde Katze, kaputtes Auto, nix zu fressen, nix anzuziehen..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Na gut, ganz so schlimm ist dann doch nicht.
Eine Frau und ein Kind, aber das reicht auch schon....:m 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlen?????????
> Haste mal ein Wörterbuch.
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, da bin ich ärmer, wir haben noch Hund und katze!
Siehst Du da:
http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/arnofu/angelbilder


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Arno
Hast Du lust und Zeit gleich mal für ne Stunde mit dem Gufi zum Kanal zu gehen?
Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ne also bei dem Wetter...
Ich lass jetzt meine Arbeit hier liegen, und fahre nach Sandbochum.:m 
Wer Lust hat kann ja nachkommen.


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Zu spät, jetzt biste sicher schon wech!
Viel Spaß , aber ich hätte eh keine zeit gehabt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Bin wieder da.
Ihr habt absolut nichts verpasst.
Wie in letzter zeit immer bei mir, absolut tote Hose.#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Naja, manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen!
Wir waren vorhin am Axtbach spazieren, saukalter Wind gefühlte 5 grad minus!
Hab gedacht mir fallen die Ohren ab!
keine Mütze dabei gehabt und meine Zotten hab ich zusammengebunden, da ich die die meiste Zeit im Gesicht hatte!


----------



## arno (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

So habe gerade allen meine handy Nr. geschickt!
Jetzt müsst Ihr das aber auch machen, damit wir uns für Montag wer denn kommen will kurzscliessen können!


----------



## not_a_pro (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich würd gerne mitkommen, kann ab 14  Uhr (muss bis 12 arbeiten).
Allerdings muss ich fragen, ob ich überhaupt noch ne tageskarte kaufen kann (ob die überhauüpt geöffnet haben)


----------



## arno (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mh, da müsstest Du wohl an der Hintertür klingeln!
Versuch macht kluch!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wann wollt Ihr denn am Montag los?
Ich muss spät um 17:00 wieder in Dortmund-Wickede sein.:c 


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Boh, war ich vorhin zu!
Jetzt gehts wieder und kann auch wieder lesen und schreiben!

Snoek, 17 Uhr in Wickede, oh je das wird aber knapp!
Ich schätze mal das ich so um 14 Uhr auflaufen kann!
Genaues weis ich leider noch nicht!
Ich glaube mal wir sollten uns mal nen Treffpunkt aussuchen!
Ich sag mal:
In der Stadt wo der Lippeeinlauf ist oder in Weries am Wehr!
Zur info so sieht mein Auto aus, damit Ihr mich auch erkennthttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45937&page=268
Natürlich ist es nicht mehr so am glänzen!
Ist ja auch nen Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Staussymbol!


----------



## notme (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Konkrete Vorschläge (ob) und wo wir uns heute treffen?
Ich meine die gute geflochtene können wir bei dem Sauwetter wohl schonmal Zuhause lassen


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Machen wir fest!
In der Stadtmitte dort wo der Einlauf der Lippe ist!
Ich schätze das ich um ca. 14 Uhr Euch von denen ich die Handy Nr. habe anrufen werde!
So, bis dahin bin ich abgemeldet!
Mal schauen wer sich blicken lässt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Arno
@notme
Wie wars noch?#h 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## notme (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wir haben auch max noch 10 Minuten gemacht, aber leider nichts mehr.
Unsere erste Stelle scheint mir vielversprechender zu sein, an der Schleuse scheint ziemlich viel Laub/Dreck im Wasser zu liegen, und die Wassertiefe vor der Spundwand war ja auch wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei 

|wavey:


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				notme schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben auch max noch 10 Minuten gemacht, aber leider nichts mehr.
> Unsere erste Stelle scheint mir vielversprechender zu sein, an der Schleuse scheint ziemlich viel Laub/Dreck im Wasser zu liegen, und die Wassertiefe vor der Spundwand war ja auch wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei
> 
> |wavey:



Naja, aber 30 cm wahrens bestimmt!:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich fande es trozdem interessant.
Sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen.:m 


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Sicher sicher!
So in 2- 3 Wochen würde ich mal wieder hin wollen!
Dann ists auch wieder wärmer und die zander und barsche springen dann auch wieder von allein ins Netz!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wärmer und mehr Bisse wär wirklich nicht schlecht.#6 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## notme (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Yep, da kann ich Euch wohl nur noch zustimmen #6


----------



## not_a_pro (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

bis dahin hab ich auch meine jahreskarte und bin spontaner...
angeblich is der märz eh der beste monat...ma testen


----------



## arno (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mh, der März ist der beste Monat, mir hat man gesagt der Herbst wäre gut!
Naja, ich glaube es ist gut wenn sie dann beissen!
Also wenn ich dann im März nix fange geh ich in den Fischladen und kauf mir nen Zander und das Geld hohl ich mir dann von Dir wieder!|supergri


----------



## not_a_pro (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

lol...
müssen wir alles mal testen. wie gesagt, ob sonntag hab ich meine jahreskarten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

So milde 10 Grad würden mir schon reichen.:q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wasser oder Luft Temperatur?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser oder Luft Temperatur?


 
Luft natürlich.
Ich wollte ja nicht schwimmen gehen.:q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Luft natürlich.
> Ich wollte ja nicht schwimmen gehen.:q
> 
> Gruss
> Tommi


hehe!|supergri


----------



## m@ddy (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war heute für 2 Stunden am Kanal, hierbei habe ich den Smartcast RF 15
getestet. Ich habe den Bereich des Lippe-Einlaufes an der Schleuse mit den Echolot bearbeitet und zahlreiche Fischechos bekommen. 
Ich habe diese Stellen massiv beangelt und habe nicht einen Biss bekommen.
Das Wasser ist wieder sehr trüb und die Strömung ziemlich heftig.
Da es dann aufgehört hat langsam zu schneien und man konnte die Hand nicht mehr vor den Augen sehen.
Das Wetter und die aktuelle Beiserei kann ja nur noch beser werden.  ;-)

Jörg


----------



## notme (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Jo, tote Hose momentan.

Ich war gestern auch knapp 3 Stunden an verschiedenen Stellen, mit Gufi / Wobbler... Tut sich nix momentan! Kann wirklich nur besser werden


----------



## arno (1. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				m@ddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute für 2 Stunden am Kanal, hierbei habe ich den Smartcast RF 15
> getestet. Ich habe den Bereich des Lippe-Einlaufes an der Schleuse mit den Echolot bearbeitet und zahlreiche Fischechos bekommen.
> Ich habe diese Stellen massiv beangelt und habe nicht einen Biss bekommen.
> Das Wasser ist wieder sehr trüb und die Strömung ziemlich heftig.
> ...




M@ddy!
Dann mach doch mal ne karte fertig mit Deinen Smart cast Daten!
Der zeigt doch den Untergrund oder nur Fische?


----------



## m@ddy (2. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> M@ddy!
> Dann mach doch mal ne karte fertig mit Deinen Smart cast Daten!
> Der zeigt doch den Untergrund oder nur Fische?


 
Der Kanal hat an der Schleuse relativ wenig Struktur, auf der Einlaufseite, gibt es einige Vertiefungen, die durch das Auswaschen der stetigen starken Strömung resultieren.
In diesen Bereich gibt es auch die meisten Fischechos, wobei ich froh bin, das die Kochtopfangler diese Stellen meistens nicht beangeln. |bla: 

Zurzeit habe ich aber Angst, das ich Echos von liegengebliebenen Kanuten bekomme, aber die Feuerwehr benutzt seit Freitag ja auch ein Echolot, welches extra auf Köln eingeflogen wurde. #6 
In den 2 Stunden, die ich am Kanal war, wurde ich 2 mal von der Polizei angesprochen ob ich etwas auffälliges im Kanal entdeckt habe.


----------



## not_a_pro (2. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich versteh das nicht so ganz. du bist also auch mit nem boot über den kanal gefahren oder hast du irgendwie nen spezielles teil, dass man vomufer steuern kann?

Jo ist schon lächerlich, ein sonar-suchgerät aus köln per heli eingeflogen


----------



## m@ddy (2. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mit Boot auf´m Kanal könnte ich auch fahren und mit meinen festinstallierten Echolot den Kanal abgrasen, leider habe ich nur ein Ruderboot und was nützen mir die ganzen Echo´s wo ich hier nicht vom Boot angeln kann. Auch mag ich die vielen großen Boote nicht, die immer Wellen machen und wenn dann die Feuerwehr auch noch nach mir suchen muß, lieber nicht 

Das Smartcast ist ein mobiles Echolot, wobei der Geber mit einer Rute oder einen ferngesteuerten Boot auf das Wasser gebracht wird und dann kabellos zu einen Empfänger gesendet wird.
Ich benutze das Smartcast RF 15 weitere Infos gibt es bei http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_humminbird-smartcast2.html


----------



## not_a_pro (2. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

zufrieden mit dem teil? ich wusste gar nicht, dass das möglich ist, mit so genannten mobilen echoloten. hätte ich sicher auch gefallen dran. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit das Echolot zu steuern, sprich es z.b. an der Schleuse Hamm bis zur Mauer neben der Schleuse (also ganz links gesehen) hinzubringen?
Würd mir das echt mal gern angucken, wenns dir nix ausmachen würde, dann meld dich mal bei mir, dass du mir das mal demonstrieren kannst.


----------



## m@ddy (2. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				not_a_pro schrieb:
			
		

> zufrieden mit dem teil? ich wusste gar nicht, dass das möglich ist, mit so genannten mobilen echoloten. hätte ich sicher auch gefallen dran. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit das Echolot zu steuern, sprich es z.b. an der Schleuse Hamm bis zur Mauer neben der Schleuse (also ganz links gesehen) hinzubringen?
> Würd mir das echt mal gern angucken, wenns dir nix ausmachen würde, dann meld dich mal bei mir, dass du mir das mal demonstrieren kannst.


 
Ich so eigentlich zufrieden, obwohl ein vollwertiges Echolot mehr kann und auch genauer ist.
Der Vorteil ist halt der mobile Einsatz. Man wirft den Geber mit einer Angel aus und holt diesen dann wieder langsam ein, hierbei wird der Bereich unterhalb des Gebers gescannt und dieses Bild kann ich auf einen Monitor betrachten. Einige Karfenangler haben ein Futterboot im Einsatz und hängen den Geber ans Boot, so können erfolgreich aussehende Stellen beobachtet und gezielt angefüttert werden. :q 

Bis zur Mauer an der Schleuse habe ich mich noch nicht getraut zu werfen, weil das Verlustrisiko zu groß ist 

Ich kann Dir das Gerät gerne einmal vorführen, jedoch habe ich berufsbedingt am Wochenende wenig Zeit, vielleicht können wir uns bei einigermaßen gescheiten Wetter am Kanal oder an der Lippe treffen.

Jörg


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all...werde ab nächste Woche wieder angreifen...aber bei den wechselden Bedingungen und Randeis über nacht habe ich wenig Hoffnung...wir brauchen eine Woche mit konstanten Temperaturen um 10 Grad plus...sonst wird der März auch ein Trauerspiel...
8 Zander über 50zig sind nicht der Hit für diesen Winter!
Da muß sich noch was tun, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Und vom 17.03. bis 26.03. bin ich in Frankreich zum Boarden...

Also mal sehen was noch geht...haut rein...will hier endlich mal wieder Fangmeldungen sehen...
Aber es ist ja schonmal erfreulich das der Tread diesen Winter angenommen wird...im letzten habe ich hier alleine gepostet!

greetz Stefan


----------



## not_a_pro (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich hab ab sonntag alle papiere, vielleicht können wir uns ja mal alle zusammen treffen und es auf zander versuchen, vielleicht haben wir glück. können auch gerne nebenbei nen gemütlichen machen und es mit ansitz probieren, kann man nen bisschen quatschen...aber vielleicht besser im sommer, macht mehr spaß dann....
ansonsten bin ich für vorschläge offen, kann wochentags ab 17 uhr und am we fast immer


----------



## not_a_pro (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich hab ab sonntag alle papiere, vielleicht können wir uns ja mal alle zusammen treffen und es auf zander versuchen, vielleicht haben wir glück. können auch gerne nebenbei nen gemütlichen machen und es mit ansitz probieren, kann man nen bisschen quatschen...aber vielleicht besser im sommer, macht mehr spaß dann....
ansonsten bin ich für vorschläge offen, kann wochentags ab 17 uhr und am we fast immer.
nen kumpel von mir geht im sommer häufiger ins wasser, um ne montage zu retten, auch bis an die mauer neben der schleuse, je nach stömung. könen es ja dann auch gerne mal dort probieren mit dem echo.


----------



## arno (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
M@ddy, jetzt hast Du aber Pech!
Denn ich bin ein Kochtopfangler!
Aber ich muss dabei nicht ein Sinnloses Schlachtfest veranstalten!


----------



## m@ddy (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Warum Pech,
auch ich esse ab und zu Fischstäbchen,
außerdem spricht nichts gegen eine sinnvolle Verwendung von gefangenen Fischen. 
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, wo man sich in anderen Tröths auslassen kann.
Wir können und gerne bei einigermassen gescheiten Wetter am Kanal treffen,
aber zurzeit kann ich die weise Kacke(Schnee) nicht mehr sehen.
Wenn wir in März eine konstante Wetterlage mit +8 - +10° bekommen, stehen die Chancen für einige Zander bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Jörg


----------



## not_a_pro (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

machen wir das!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wenn es irgendwie geht, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.#h 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (3. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ok, das stimmt, darüber wurde schon genug geschrieben!

Ja gerne wieder nen Treffen am kanal!
Dieses und nächstes WE siehts aber bei mir schlecht aus!
Musste heute auch länger machen und morgen muss ich auch arbeiten!
Nächste Woche gehts zum Geburtstag, danach kann ich eh nicht angeln!
Da werfe ich sonst gleich die rute mit ins Wasser!:#2: #g :#2: #g


----------



## not_a_pro (4. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja so lange es so kalt und unbeständig ist sind die chancen was zu fangen eh net soooo prall


----------



## notme (4. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Yep.

Treffen sind in der Regel kein Prob, ich bin auch wieder dabei.

Müssen wir mal gucken, wenn das Wetter wie gesagt endlich beständiger wird, werden unsere Erfolgsaussichten auch wohl besser sein


----------



## not_a_pro (4. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ich werds morgen nachmittag mal mit meinem nachbarn am kanal probieren, allerdings könnten die bedingungen nicht schlechter sein. naja vielleicht haben wir ja trotzdem glück.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...keiner mehr los gewesen..war am Donnerstag für ne Stunde unterwegs...leider kein Zupfer...

Morgen mal sehen was geht, aber wenn der Wind so bleibt ist es auch ätzend...

greetz


----------



## m@ddy (10. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...keiner mehr los gewesen..war am Donnerstag für ne Stunde unterwegs...leider kein Zupfer...


 
Ich war in derWoche auch zweimal am Kanal antesten.
Beidesmal gab es eine Nullnummer.|bla: 
Aber es kann ja nur noch besser werden, vielleicht bekommen wir in den nächsten Tagen doch noch den erhofften Temperaturanstieg, so das man
vor der Schonzeit noch das ein oder andere Glückgefühl oder Zander bekommt.  

Ich werde erst am Montag wieder angeln können, um dann nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren, werde ich nach Rünthe ein paar Forellen angeln.  

Jörg


----------



## notme (11. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war gestern gegen Abend und heute Morgen los.
Sowas von tot, keine Zupfer , garnichts

Wird Zeit das das Wetter sich stabilisiert, sonst seh ich für den März noch Schwarz...


----------



## not_a_pro (12. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Jo das hoffe ich auch! Falls es Ende März noch wärmer werden sollte, hab ich übernächste woche dienstag und mittwoch urlaub. Können ja mal schaun, ob wir uns dann mal treffen (oder am we). Momentan scheint angeln ne reine zeitverschwendung zu sein.


----------



## arno (12. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ja, echt zum Kotzen das Wetter!
Ich werds wohl nicht mehr schaffen vor der Schohnzeit zum Kanal zu kommen!
Nach der Schohnzeit sieht man sich dann bestimmt wieder!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war gerade noch mal kurz in Rünthe.
Wieder nichts,#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## not_a_pro (20. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war die letzten Wochen gar nicht mehr los. Entweder wird das wetter ende märz noch besser oder ich lass es und warte die schonzeit ab, bzw. probiers im mai inner lippe auf hecht


----------



## m@ddy (22. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wir waren gestern zu Zweit an der Hammer Schleuse und haben die Fische mit Gummi und Blech beackert.
Nach 2 Std hatten wir weder Biss noch Nachläufer.
Es kann nur noch besser werden. ;-)

Bis denn


----------



## arno (22. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Noch 6 Wochen dann gehts ja wieder auf Hecht !


----------



## m@ddy (23. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Stimmt,
dann fahre ich aber lieber zur Möhne, weil an der Verbandslippe habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## not_a_pro (23. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich hab an der Möhne noch nie geangelt. Wenn du also Interesse hättest, können wir es gerne mal im Frühjahr probieren. Vielleicht kennste ja auch nen paar gute Stellen ;-)


----------



## arno (23. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Möhnesee?!?
Der ist doch lehr!
Vor über 20 jahren da war da noch richtig was drinn, aber Heute nicht mehr!
Zum baden ist der see gut, aber zum Angeln nicht mehr!
Ich bin dort früher immer mit nem älteren herren hingefahren, wir hatten dort damals immer Fisch satt!
Einmal haben wir dort über 150 Brassen in einer nacht gefangen!
Heute biste froh wenn Du eine fängst!
Seid die damals die mauer repariert haben ist da doch nix mehr los!

Meine ich!


----------



## m@ddy (24. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Arno,
du hast recht, vor 20 Jahren war wirklich noch viel drin, aber nur Weissfisch.
Ich habe zu dieser Zeit auch viel an der Möhne gestippt und kiloweise gefangen.
Seid ca. 10 Jahren wird aber ausschließlich Hecht, Zander und Forellen besetzt um den Weissfischbestand zu reduzieren. Dieses ist auch gelungen.
Jedoch kann man immer wieder grosse Brassen fangen, selten aber vom Ufer, weil das Wasser sehr klar ist.
Der Raubfischbestand ist in der Möhne sehr gut und zu recht einer der besten Raubfischgewässer in NRW.
Die meisten Chanchen auf Hecht, Zander und Co. hat man natürlich vom Boot aus, welches idealerweise mit Echolot ausgestattet ist.
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das Ende der Hechtschonzeit.


----------



## arno (24. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Oha, also ohne Boot nix los am Möhne, na klasse!
Jetzt weis ich auch warum dort am Ufer kaum noch einer sitzt!
Na dann nimm mich bitte mal mit deinem Boot mit, wenn Du möchtest!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...so torti...jetzt ist er wieder oben...


----------



## torti (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo

habe euch gefunden ,nun wer hat lust mal mit mir Angeln zu gehen?
Würde auch jetzt schon los gehen,habe erst dieses Jahr wieder angefangen und will endlich mal raus auch bei diesem Wetter,also wenn sich einer oder mehrere finden würden meldet euch!!!

gruß Torti


----------



## arno (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Torti, das wird sich sicher demnächst ergeben!
Ich hab leider keine Zeit im Moment, aber andere bestimmt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Bald ist Schonzeit...:c


----------



## arno (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Naja, noch gut 5 Wochen, dann darf ich hier bei uns wieder auf Hecht gehen!
Ihr könnt ja dann mal vorbei kommen, Tageskarten verkaufe ich!


----------



## m@ddy (29. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, noch gut 5 Wochen, dann darf ich hier bei uns wieder auf Hecht gehen!
> Ihr könnt ja dann mal vorbei kommen, Tageskarten verkaufe ich!


 
Wofür verkaufst Du denn Tageskarten??  

Ich war heute nachmittag ein letztes Mal vor der Schonzeit am Kanal.
Diesmal habe ich mit 2 Ruten auf Köfi versucht, natürlich tote Hose.
Die Angelehre musste ich mit einer Ukelei retten |gr: 

Es kann nur noch besser werden. :m


----------



## torti (30. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo zusammen

wie sieht es denn mit Barschen aus läuft da wass???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...barsche läuft gut, immer schon mit kl. Twistern oder kl. Spinnern am Übergang zur Steinpackung angeln...so in 2 Stunden solltest du 10 Fische für die Pfanne erwischen...
...es gibt genug...

gruß


----------



## arno (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				m@ddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür verkaufst Du denn Tageskarten??



Schaust Du da :www.kfv-warendorfems.de


----------



## torti (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Stefanwittenborg

parallel zur Steinpackung?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...genau...die Barsche stehen nur in der Steinpackung...selten im Freiwasser...daher immer schön die Packung abwerfen...du wirst es schon merken...im Normalfall bleibst du nicht lange Schneider...die kl. Veltic-Spinner sind Top...aber auch kl. Twister in weiß sind gut...
...wenn du ein bißchen mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest sind auch Wobbler in 5 cm gute Köder...firetiger und perch sind die Farben, gerade für die dicken Barsche!

greetz


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno...darf man mit der Tageskarte auch die Seen beangeln?

Suche nämlich ein neues Gewässer, und in LP ist alles voll und es gibt keine Tageskarten...

gruß


----------



## arno (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @arno...darf man mit der Tageskarte auch die Seen beangeln?
> 
> Suche nämlich ein neues Gewässer, und in LP ist alles voll und es gibt keine Tageskarten...
> 
> gruß




Stefan, nur den Feldmarksee in Sassenberg!
Gut für Räuber(Hecht und Zander) und Karpfen!
Ansonsten die Ems und ein Stück vom Axtbach!
Ich werde mal bei nem Bekannten die Gewässerkarte einscannen und bei Bedarf dann...!


----------



## torti (31. März 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Stefanwittenborg

sollen wir nicht mal zusammen los?


----------



## ollifischer (1. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ Stefanwitteborg: Aber die Barsche fängst du doch so auch nicht wirklich jetzt im zeitigen Frühjahr??? Mit Spinner / Twister an der Steinpackung? Wohl eher ab Mai/Juni und dann den ganzen Sommer über, so kenn ich das


----------



## m@ddy (1. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno,
schöne HP mit tollen Gewässern, für welche Strecken kann man den Tageskarten erwerben?

Jörg


----------



## arno (1. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also, Du darfst, fast die gesamte Emsstrecke beangeln, einige Ausnamen gibts halt.
Steht aber alles auf dem Schein!
Den Axtbach , nur das unterste Stück!
Den Feldmarksee komplett, ausser in der Badesaison den Badebereich nicht!
Dann gibts noch nen kleinen bzw. zwei kleine Tümpel ( Drei Eichen Kolk und Grundloser Kolk)im Park am Emssee in Warendorf, die darfst Du auch beangeln!
Der eine ist ca. 50 Meter lang und 15 Meter breit, der andere ca. 10 mal 10 Meter.Im kleinen , gibts karauschen, eventuell Aale, aber da kommt man kaum ans Ufer alles morastig und zugewuchert!
Tageskarte gilt für alle erlaubten Strecken!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@ollifischer: Doch doch...jetzt fängt man sie auch schon...stehen halt nicht die komplette Schüttung entlang...aber es gibt bei uns einige Löcher in der Schüttung...durch Schiffsverkehr entstanden...und da stehen die Barsche jetzt noch gebündelt...

Gruß


----------



## torti (3. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Boardi`s

hat jemand von euch schon mal an der Schleuse Werries geangelt bin da heute mal vorbeigefahren sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Gruß Torti


----------



## arno (3. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Torti!
Ich war da jetzt zwei mal .
Ich hab sogar ne Ukelei gefangen!#q 
Und dann hab ich dort mehrere Stunden mit Gummi, Blech und Wobbler geangelt.
Aber Fisch soll angeblich da sein!
Nur da wird wohl sehr viel geangelt und das ist das Problem!
Aber wenns bald wieder wärmer wird, ist da bestimmt was zu fangen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno: Laß uns im Mai mal den Feldmarksee angreifen...kommen bestimmt noch welche mit...

@torti: Klar können wir gerne mal zusammen los...mal sehen wann es paßt...jetzt ist erstmal Schleienzeit!

gruß


----------



## torti (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo

Wo gehst du denn auf Schleie?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...an einem See in Hamm...legen uns da jedes Frühjahr eine Stelle an...
...mit zum Teil guten Erfolgen...
...aber ein wenig wärmer muß es wohl noch werden...
...gruß


----------



## torti (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo

ich habe mal gelesen daß der beste Köder auf schleie der Tauwurm ist bist du auch der Meinung oder hast du einen andern Topköder|wavey:.

Wie legst du deine Futterstelle an  wenn das kein Geheimnis ist,kanst du mir vieleicht einb paar Tipp`s geben#6.

gruß Torti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...ich fische immer mit Boilies in 8-12 mm...ist selektiver...
..eine Woche füttern...300-500 g...Fischmehl oder ähnliches als Flavour...
...am Anfang weniger...dann 2 Tage 500g...dann wieder weniger...
...dann angeln...:m 
...dann fangen...:q 
...greetz Stefan...


----------



## arno (4. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Stefan, klar machen wir!

Um welche Tageszeit beissen denn die Schleien im Moment?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@arno
...um die Uhrzeit um die man auch füttert...
...füttern meistens am späten Nachmittag und angeln dann von ca. 1 Stunde vor Fütterungszeit bis 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden danach...#6 
...die Zeit reicht meistens aus um ein paar aus dem Schwarm zu erwischen...:q 
...haben halt ihre festen Fressrouten...
...gruß...|wavey:


----------



## arno (5. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Dann werde ich am Freitag abend mal zur Tat schreiten!
Jo, so zwei mittlere Schleien am Wochenende in der Pfanne, das wäre fein!


----------



## torti (8. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Arno

und wie wars an Freitag warst du erfolgreich?

Gruß Torti


----------



## arno (8. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Leider nix auf Boilis, aber zwei Döbel auf Made!
Einmal 50 cm und dann 38 cm!
Wir hatten gerade Döbelfrikadellen!
Von Brassen schmecken die aber besser!


----------



## arno (8. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Achso, Morgen früh um 6 stehen Sohn und ich auf und versuchen es dann nochmal!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Arno
Und wie war´s ?

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (9. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nix, was denn sonst?!?
Noch nicht einmal nen Zupper!
Wir waren dann um 7 am Wasser und haben um 12 eingepackt!
Natürlich hätten , wenn wir länger geblieben wären, die Fische um 12,15 Uhr gebissen!

Ach was bin ich wieder ironisch!


----------



## notme (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Geht von den Leuten aus der Hammer Ecke eigentlich auch noch jemand auf Friedfisch, so das man sich dazu eventuell mal treffen könnte?

Oder ist hier vielleicht noch jemand in Hamm im Angelverein?

Wenn die Zanderschonzeit wieder rum ist können wir ja auch mal wieder ein paar nette Spinnfischtreffen einberufen


----------



## arno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Auf Friedfrisch ist doch jetzt ganz schlecht, die sind doch schon alle voll mit Laich!


----------



## torti (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo notme

bin heute erst wieder auf Friedfisch gewessen habe aber kein Glück gehabt werde es mal wieder Moregen versuchen können uns aber mal zum Angeln treffen ,bin meist alleine unterwegs! In welchen Verein bist du?

Gruß Torti


----------



## torti (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo arno warst de mal wieder los?


----------



## arno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Torti nein, nicht am Kanal!
Aber hier an der Ems werden die Fänge jetzt immer besser!


----------



## torti (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Habe noch nie in der Ems geangelt ,würde mich aber mal interessieren,können ja mal zusammen los wenn de lust hast?

Gruß Torti


----------



## arno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Klar torti, können wir machen!
Tageskarten kannst Du sogar bei mir kaufen!
6 Euro für den Tag!


----------



## notme (26. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Im Sportfischerverein Hamm e.V
Unser Lippestück fängt ab der Fährstrasse an, aber Jahreskarte für den Kanal hab ich auch 

Naja Arno.. Wenn man schon fast auf Entzug ist, sind Friedfische doch noch eine Lösung,oder?  Zeitlich gesehen wollte ich eigentlich schon so lange mal wieder los, aber leider finde ich momentan keine Zeit.

Naja, vielleicht Freitag oder Samstag mal gucken.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Hochwasser an der Lippe aus?
Bald ist der 1. Mai. 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Lippe sollte vom Wasserstand o.k. sein...
...also am 1.Mai Wathose an und die Seerosenkante abfischen....
...hat letztes Jahr ein paar nette Fische gebracht...


----------



## arno (29. April 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				notme schrieb:
			
		

> I
> 
> Naja Arno.. Wenn man schon fast auf Entzug ist, sind Friedfische doch noch eine Lösung,oder?  Zeitlich gesehen wollte ich eigentlich schon so lange mal wieder los, aber leider finde ich momentan keine Zeit.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht Freitag oder Samstag mal gucken.



Tja, die Sucht, ich weis ist nen heikles Thema!
Mann kann aber auch Leidenschaft sagen, das klingt dann gleich viiiieeeel besser!:q |bla:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...werde morgen abend mal an der Lippe die Wobbler schwingen....
...mal sehen was geht...
...war einer von Euch schonmal los...?
...greetz Stefan...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nach dem 1.Mai noch nicht, aber ev. wollte ich Samstag Nachmittag mal an die Lippe.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ich werds , wenn ichs morgen schaffe , auch mal mit nem Köfi oder der Spinnrute an der Ems versuchen!
Voll Niedrigwasser hier!


----------



## spitzkopf (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

hallo leute ich komm aus bönen und wollte auch mal auf zander am kanal gehn, kann mir von euch einer mal die platzwahl erleichtern um dann nen schönen stachelritter zu fangen... hab schon oft gehört das die schleuse in höhe des alleecenters ne gute stelle sei... kann mir das jemand bestätigen... danke im vorraus und petri heil!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Um den Tread wieder aus der Versenkung zuholen!
Habe am Sonntag in der Lippe zwei schöne Bachforellen gefangen..bilder in aktuelle Raubfischfänge!
Am Montag hat sich ein 56er Zander im Kanal zum Anbiss verführen lassen!

Was geht bei Euch?


----------



## m@ddy (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war letzte Woche Mittwoch am Kanal und habe einen 70 er Rapfen auf einen 6gr Effzettblinker gefangen.

Auf Zander nach derSchonzeit war bis jetzt tote Hose.


----------



## notme (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch so aus?
Kanal geht im Moment anscheinend nur der Barsch, und der sehr klein. Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein 20´er Exemplar gefangen, alle drunter. Hat einer nen guten Tip für große Barsche im Kanal? Zander läuft im Moment anscheinend garnichts, das einzige was man oft zu Gesicht bekommt aber leider nicht an die Angel sind Rapfen!

Karpfen hab ich diese Woche auch gute gesehen, Spiegel-/Schuppenkarpfen beide locker einen Meter (aber nicht mein Zielfisch).

Genrell läuft die Kanalstrecke in Hamm momentan besser, alles andere ist Dank Urlaubszeit total überlaufen und überangelt.
Ich war letzte Woche jeden Tag los, und an den Stellen die häufig beangelt werden beist garnichts. 

Gruß


----------



## arno (1. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Notme!
War ja lange still hier im Threat!
Bin gerade am schauen, wann wir mal nen Treffen bei Hamm machen können, aber mein Terminkalemder ist an den Wochenenden randvoll!
Wenn Ihr mal was macht und ich dann Zeit finde klinke ich mich einfach mal ein!
Ist halt schon etwas stressig , wenn der Bengel auch im Verein ist, da hat man dann eben viel Termine!


----------



## notme (1. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, deswegen ist es von Zeit zu Zeit ganz gut ihn wieder mal zu beleben #6

Bei meinen letzten Touren circa 20 kleine Barsche gefangen, einige davon sorgen jetzt in dem verbutteten Teich meines Nachbars (9 Meter Durchmesser, circa 2 M tief / tiefste Stelle) für Ordnung, ein paar hab ich in meinem. Zander nix in Sicht, größere Barsche auch nicht 

Zeit ist auch bei mir son Problem, hab diese Woche noch Urlaub, danach wird es auch wieder knapper. Ich hoffe mal das es die nächsten Tage noch teilweise gut geht mit dem Wetter, so komm ich wenigstens noch ein paar mal ans Wasser 

Ich spiele ja noch mit dem Gedanken Tageskarte / LIppe bei anderen Vereinen, Kanal ist im Moment nicht so doll. Überangelt, zuviele Wildcamper und Badegäste, das übliche halt.

Ein Treffen könne wir gerne mal wieder machen, WENN WIR MAL WIEDER ALLE ZEIT HABEN |supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



			
				notme schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Treffen könne wir gerne mal wieder machen, WENN WIR MAL WIEDER ALLE ZEIT HABEN |supergri


 
Im Winter sieht es bei mir auch wieder besser auch.:q 
Im Moment bin ich fast jedes Wochenende in Holland.:l 
Gruss
Tommi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

und ich in Ostfriesland...zwar ich jede Woche...aber einmal im Monat....
...war zweimal am Kanal letzte Woche...ein paar Barsche...aber bei 25 cm war Schluss...kein Zanderbiss...weder auf Wobbler noch auf Gummi...

Echt nicht viel!!!

@notme: Geh mal am Maximare bis zur Fährstrasse...da sollten sich ein paar größere Barsche fangen lassen!


----------



## notme (9. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mal gucken, ich wollte eventuell am WE mal mit 3 Ruten / Köderfisch gucken was so geht. Eventuell sieht man da ja vielleicht mal einen Zander oder sowas


----------



## m@ddy (9. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Dann berichte mal, von Deinen Köfiangeln, ;-)
Ich war heute morgen am Kanal in Uentrop und hatte mal wieder sehr viele Nachläufer. Es waren u.a. Rapfen, Barsche und auch 2 Zander dabei.
Ich hatte unterschiedliche Köder hierbei getestet, und immer htte ich nur Nachläufer. Zur Zeit ist das Wasser am Kanal sehr klar und vielleicht haben sich die Fische an meiner geflochtenen Schnur gestört. Ich werde nun noch einmal einen Versuch mit Monofil machen.

Bis denn


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tach zusammen...
...am Kanal geht es aufwärts..
...am Wochenende 2 Rapfen und ein Zander direkt auf der Packung mit nem Flachläufer von Illex...
...alle um die 50zig...
...gestern habe ich es vertikal von den Spundwänden versucht...
...5 Barsche und ein Zander im Bereich von 20 - 40zig...
...alles auf Gummi von Bass Assassin mit 5 gr. Kopf...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## arno (26. August 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Tach zusammen...
> ...am Kanal geht es aufwärts..
> ...am Wochenende 2 Rapfen und ein Zander direkt auf der Packung mit nem Flachläufer von Illex...
> ...alle um die 50zig...
> ...



Moin Stefan!

Liegt wohl an der Herbststimmung das die Räuber aktiv werden!
Werd heute Nacht bei uns hier mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## notme (6. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Morgen Zusammen,

hier nochmal ein Foto eines Rapfens den ich kürzlich überlisten konnte (Wobbler). 61cm + 2,15 Kg.







Ps: Stefan, meld Dich mal


----------



## arno (7. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Huiiii, klasse Fisch!
Wo hast Du den gefangen?


----------



## notme (11. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Eigentlich ganz nah bei unserem alten Treffpunkt, von dem wir leider damals "verscheucht" wurden


----------



## arno (11. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Du meinst dort, wo es plötzlich ströhmte wie ein Gebirgsbach?!


----------



## notme (13. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, genau da.

Momentan kann man die Rapfen an sehr vielen Stellen im Kanal beobachten, es fällt außerdem sehr auf das in Bereichen in denen die Rapfen stehen nicht wirklich andere "Raubfische" vertreten sind, will heißen bei mir meistens nichtmal irgendwelche Barsche.

Barsche fang ich aber momentan auch wieder einige größere auf Gufis, Rapfen hatte ich noch einige (größte war 63 cm bis jetzt) nur Zander leider noch keinen.

Ich treff beim Angeln am Kanal mittlerweile immer häufiger 2 ältere Herren die dort nur mit Köfis ansitzen, die haben allerdings gute Erfolge (Zander/Aal).

Naja, mal sehen was kommt 

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...petri Jens....sollten uns auch mal mit Köderfisch hinsetzen....kann man ja bis 22.00 gut machen in der Woche....und von 18.00 bis 22.00 liegt man ja auch voll in der Zeit wo die Zander fressen sollten!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## notme (13. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, ich bunker ja schon immer Köderfische für die Ansitztouren.

Momentan hab ich Rotaugen/Rotfedern im Aquarium (die fressen schon seit Wochen Koifutter und fühlen sich pudelwohl - so 5 bis 8 cm Länge) + noch Barsche im 2ten Teich draussen. Bevor es kälter wird besorg ich auf jeden Fall noch mehr Rotfedern, ich hab hier auch noch ein großes Aquarium in der Ecke stehen.

Nur leider bin ich "erstmal" noch diese Woche krank, aber ich hoffe das ich bis Anfang nächsten Monats wieder voll fit bin, da hab ich eine Woche Urlaub vielleicht können wir dann was machen.

Hat einer ne Idee für Köderfische einfrieren?

Ausnehmen und einfrieren & dann mit Fetzen angeln?
In nem Video hab ich mal gesehen das die unausgenommen eingefroren werden, und zwar sofort mit durchgezogenem Haken (Ködernadel) da die sich bis zu Gewässer bzw. im Gewässer sowieso wieder gut auftauen.

Gruß


----------



## arno (16. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin!
Ne, mit Haken einfrieren braucht man nicht unbedingt.
Aber ausnehmen würde ich die Köfis nicht!
Fetzenköder kannst Du ja schnell am Wasser schneiden.
Wenn ich den Köfi auslege, und nach ner halben Stunde kein Biß kommt, dann schneide ich den bauch auf und lass die Innrereien etwas herraus hängen, das ist nochmal ne gute Lockwirkung!


----------



## notme (17. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ein bißchen Zeit ist ja noch, aber ich muss sagen das ich mit Kunstködern Zandermäßig bis jetzt überhaupt nichts machen konnte. Lediglich Barsche und Rapfen hab ich bis jetzt zu Gesicht bekommen. Hat von Euch (Arno/Stefan) denn mittlerweile schon jemand vernünftige Hechte/Zander gehabt?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, aber nicht in Deutschland. 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (18. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Jau, ich hatte nen echt dicken Zander bis vor die Füße gedrillt!
Dann hat mein Sohn mit dem Kescher geholfen.........
















so das der Fisch leider wieder ans Schwimmen gekommen ist!
Danach hatte ich noch einen dicken am Haken, der aber wieder abgegangen ist.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...in Hamm bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen auch noch nicht wirklich viel gefangen...glaube es waren 6 Zander dieses Jahr aus dem Kanal und vll. 5 vernünftige Barsche über 30zig!

Also echt traurig...

@notme...hast Du Freitag Zeit zum Angeln...können ja mal auf Zander ansitzen..habe da ne nette Stelle gefunden...

gruß Stefan


----------



## notme (21. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi, wie schon gesagt diese Woche ist das schlecht, ab nächster Woche gerne.

Ich hab hier die letzte Zeit leider außer Barsch Nachläufern & Rapfen garnix 






Dieser war mittlerweile das größte Exemplar.

69 cm, 3,17 Kg... 

Ich hab Tage da setz ich 4 von denen (50+) wieder zurück, nur wenn die zu tief geschluckt haben bringt es nix.

Geräuchert sind die außerdem auch nicht sooo schlecht 

Gruß


----------



## arno (21. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich hab mal gehört, die hätten sehr viel Gräten.
Stimmt das?


----------



## notme (22. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo,

ja das stimmt wohl. Auch bei dem Geschmack scheiden sich die Geister. Ich würd auch lieber Zander essen, aber irgendwie haben die da momentan keine Lust zu


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Rapfen ist gut als Fischfrikadelle...nur ne Sau-Arbeit!...
...aber geräuchert bekommt man die Gräten ja gut raus...
...heute abend werde ich mal auf Zander ansitzen...mal sehen was geht...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...es ging am Freitag nichts...
...3 Ruten mit Köderfisch...nicht ein Biss...
...dann halt nächstes Mal...


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin an Alle!

Komme aus Harsewinkel. Arbeite aber seit Februar in Hamm-Uentrop, direkt an der Autobahn. Fahre da jeden Tag über die Lippe, hinter der RWE beim Kraftwerk. Kennt sich hier in der Gegend jemand aus? Wo sind die Seen wo ihr so gut Zander fängt.

Bin sonst im Sportfischreiverein Rheda Gütersloh. Haben so einige guten Stellen auf Hecht, Karpfen, Zander etc.
Aber jeden Tag an der gleichen Stelle sitzen ist auch langweilig.
Wenn mal einer Bock hat von Euch mich mitzunehmen bzw. die Gewässer zu zeigen, von mir aus auch gerne ein nächtliches Ansitzen mit ein paar Fläschchen Milch|bla: , sagt mal bescheid. Könnte Euch dann auch mal an meine hausgewässer heranführen, falls Interesse besteht. Angel seit ca. 16 Jahren und bin nicht ungeschickt)

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## arno (27. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

moin.
tja, ich würde sagen , das wir da auch zusammen hinfahren könnten, carphunter
aber erst in ein paar wochen, da ich im moment meine linke hand nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...tach carphunter...
...also wenn angeln wir an Lippe und Kanal...
...die Seen sind, wenn dann Hammer Vereinsgewässer...
...also kommt für Dich wohl nur der Kanal in Frage...
...und gut Zander fangen tut man im Moment auch nicht...
...aber die Zeit kommt noch...
...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. September 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also am besten mit der Spinnrute los, oder wie?

Kenn mich hier angeltechnisch überhaupt nicht aus.

Was kosten Tages-/Jahreskarten?

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## notme (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tageskarte kostet 3 Euro, Jahreskarte kriegst Du nur über einen Verein (unter 20 Euro).

Die gut erreichbaren Stellen (sprich Uentrop) sind aber alle total überangelt. Wenn man da mit den (Gast)anglern spricht fangen die auch nicht wirklich was.

Gruß


----------



## notme (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo?

Lebt ihr alle noch?

Mal so ein kurzer Zwischenbericht. Kanal bei mir im Bereich ist total tote Hose & zusätzlich total überangelt, da die ganzen Angler der Möhne auf umliegende Gewässer ausweichen.
Wenn das so bleibt, hat sich der Kanal auch bald für mich erledigt.

2 untermaßige Zander hab ich zwischendurch mal gefangen auf Wobbler / Köfi.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mahlzeit!

Ja ich lebe noch! War ja erst am Gelben Riff und dann in Ostfriesland zum Hecht und Zanderangeln!

Sollen wir die Tage mal los, erst mit Gummifisch und dann mit Köderfisch nen Ansitz machen!

Gruß


----------



## arno (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Notme.
Ich zumindest bin noch am Leben!
Finger sind auch wieder heil.
Aber ich glaube mal, das ich mir keine Kanalkarte mehr holen werde.
Wenn ich so höre was da nicht gefangen wird.
Mal nen Rapfen angeln ist ja gut und schön, aber was soll ich mit so nem Grätentier?
Am Kanal wird halt alles abgeschlagen, egal wie groß das Tier ist, kein Wunder das man nichts vernünftiges mehr fängt, auch wenn ich selbst ein Kochtopfangler bin.
Ich lass da lieber die genannte Abschlagspezies angeln und bin froh, das ich ein Vernünftiges Vereinsgewässer habe.
Gibt zwar hier auch schwarze Schafe, aber nicht in so einem Ausmaß.
Ich hab bis jetzt nichts dazu geschrieben, weil ich erst mal sehen wollte, wer mir da noch so einiges berichten kann.
Hab jetzt von Anglern hier aus der Gegend und auch aus Ahlen so einiges ziehmlich mieses gehört und alle sagten das kaum noch vernünftiger Fisch im Kanal sein soll.
Klar werden auch noch ein paar große Fische gefangen, aber auch nur darüber wird in den Medien berichtet.
Was meint Ihr denn dazu?


----------



## notme (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hehe, sowas planen wir ja immer mal wieder 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Lippe in Lippstadt aus? Bekommt man da auch gut Tageskarten, bzw. wenn ja was kosten die?

@Arno

Ja,stimmt wohl. Wenn ich mir die Seppel angucke die da teilweise in Uentrop rumstiefeln, da könnte man ne Menge Geld einnehmen wenn man da mal Scheine kontrollieren würde. Man fängt da mittlerweile fast nichts mehr, und zum Wochenende hin sind an den gut erreichbaren Stellen regelrechte Campinggelage.
Ich muss sagen seit dem Möhne/PFT Dings und dem entsprechenden Ansturm auf den Kanal ist dieser für mich recht unattraktiv geworden.

Da zahl ich lieber ein paar Euro, fische aber an Gewässern wo noch Fische sind, bzw. wo man auch kontrolliert wird und nicht jeder Hans und Franz mit ner Angel am Wasser sitzt.
Soweit ich weiss sollen die Tageskarten (für die Leute die dann auch eine kaufen) ab nächstes Jahr sowieso teurer werden , vielleicht wirds dann mal weniger.

Zum Abschlagen... 
Wenn man sich da am Wochenende mal so umguckt würde ich nicht darauf schliessen das da überhaupt irgendwas zurückgesetzt wird, leider. Das liegt aber auch mit an den Verantwortlichen denn wo sind die Kontrollen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...ganz schlecht, kommst nur für die Seen an Tageskarten...

...und da auch nur wenn du mit nem Vereinsmitglied angeln gehst!

Echt bitter!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo,
ich kann Euch nur absolut zustimmen.
Ich war in den letzten Tagen 2-3mal abends an Kanal und Lippe#d . Sowas von tote Hose. Da liebe ich mir doch mein Gewässer in Holland, aber das muss leider bis zu Frühjahr warten:c .

@ Arno:Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt mir nächstes Jahr keine Jahreskarte mehr zu kaufen.Aber was gibt es für Alternativen für 1-2 Stunden Feierabendblinkern?


----------



## arno (1. November 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> @ Arno:Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt mir nächstes Jahr keine Jahreskarte mehr zu kaufen.Aber was gibt es für Alternativen für 1-2 Stunden Feierabendblinkern?



In einem Verein gehen.
Dann kann man jeden Tag angeln.
Man braucht nicht extra los um ne Tageskarte zu kaufen, kann im Verein mitbestimmen in welche Richtung es gehen soll.
Ich kann nur sagen, seid ich im Verein bin, ist das Leben sogar etwas schöner geworden.
Dabei hab ich früher nie was dafür über gehabt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



arno schrieb:


> In einem Verein gehen.


 
Ich war früher jahrelang in einem Verein. Ich war sogar Jugendwart.
Aber da ich von April bis Ende Oktober fast ausschließlich in Holland angel, und nur was für den Feierabend zwischendurch suche, lohnt sich eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft für mich nicht.

Ich war gerade übrigens wieder an der Lippe. Zumindest hatte ich einen Hecht Nachläufer#q


----------



## arno (1. November 2006)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Ich war früher jahrelang in einem Verein. Ich war sogar Jugendwart.
> Aber da ich von April bis Ende Oktober fast ausschließlich in Holland angel, und nur was für den Feierabend zwischendurch suche, lohnt sich eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft für mich nicht.
> 
> Ich war gerade übrigens wieder an der Lippe. Zumindest hatte ich einen Hecht Nachläufer#q


Tja, dann bleibt Dir wohl nix anderes über!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Geht keiner mehr los???

Poste die Fänge immer unter Raubfischfänge...hier geht ja nichts mehr!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

lohnt es sich am datteln hamm kanal in der nähe vom alle center auf zander zu fischen?

MfG MR ~ r.Ol.Ax


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin.
Am Alleecenter ist es meist von Anglern überlaufen!
Ich hab da noch nie was gefangen andere aber schon!

Ich war im Frühjahr das letzte mal am Kanal.
Eine Kanalkarte werde ich mir eh nicht mehr holen, alles überfischt, ist meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...das sagst Du...
...wenn man sich Zeit nimmt und sich die Stellen erarbeitet fängt man auch...
...der Kanal ist sehr launisch, was heute funktioniert kann morgen schon wieder der gr. Reinfall sein...

Generell ist die Strecke am Alleecenter nicht schlecht, versuch es mal mit Köderfisch an der Eisenbahnbrücke...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tja, Stefan, da ich nicht gleich um die Ecke wohne, ist mir das zu weit, als das ich dort so oft hin fahre, das ich das Gewässer genau kenne!
Mag sein ,das ich deshalb keinen Fisch dort fangen!


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

und wie siehts an der stelle mit spinnfischen aus?


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=14935

Den solltest Du dazu mal kontakten!


----------



## Blackhawk (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo zusammen 
kann mir einer sagen wie das mit der Schonzeit am Dattel-Hamm-Kanal aussieht(Zander,
hecht)


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

es gelten die Schohnzeiten, die vom Land festgestellt werden.


----------



## notme (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Zusammen nach langer Zeit mal wieder 

Also ich hab in der letzten Zeit umliegende Gewässer mit Tageskarten befischt , weil der Kanal bei mir hier oben nicht wirklich was hergibt. Ich hab zwar noch eine Tageskarte für 2007 genommen, aber ob ich da noch oft hingehe weiß ich auch noch nicht. 

@Stefan
Bin dieses Jahr in den Lippborger Verein gegangen und denke nicht das ich in Hamm nochmal verlängere... Wie siehts bei Dir in Lippstadt aus?

@Tommi
Die Homepage ist nett geworden 

@Arno
Vielleicht finden wir ja auch nochmal ein anderes Gewässer an dem wir uns mal zum Spinnfischen treffen können. Was war das nochmal für das Du Tageskarten anbietest bei Dir in der Ecke?

LG


----------



## Mattes83 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo erstmal an alle hier,

hab in den letzten Tagen diesen Threat genauer verfolgt und mal von vorn bis hinten durchgegangen.
Muss ja wirklich sagen: scheint ja so als hätte sich hier die Elite des Raubfischfangs getroffen ;-)

Ich hab seit November meinen Angelschein und war früher immer an Teichanlagen fischen aber nun möchte ich nätürlich mal mehr sehen und "richtig" Angeln.
Ich stell mir das Hecht- oder Zanderangeln interessant vor und würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren.
Wenn es einem von Eich nichts ausmacht, würde ich mir das mal gerne vorbeischauen, wenn Ihr das nächste mal am Kanal unterwegs seid.
Ich komme zwar nicht aus Hamm (komme aus Werl) aber ich arbeite bei DuPont in Uentrop und daher wäre es kein Problem mal vorbeizuschauen. Die nächsten 2 Wochen passt es auch am Nachmittag und nicht wie üblich nach Feierabend, sprich 16:00 Uhr.

Wann seid Ihr denn mal wieder unterwegs?

Gruß Mattes


----------



## notme (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin #h

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus??

War nach der Hechtschonzeit mal wieder öfter los, bis jetzt ein paar kleine Barsche, nen 47´Döbel und 2 untermaßige Hechte...

Ich hoffe es wird noch besser


----------



## arno (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen nach langer Zeit mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Notme!
Habs gerade erst gelesen!
Das ist die Ems im Warendorfer Bereich!
Schaust Du da:
www.kfv-warendorfems.de
Kannst gern mal hoch kommen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus??


Ich komm gerade von der Lippe, wollte die Jerke mal testen..
Natürlich nichts gefangen...#q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...hatte gestern zwei Hechte, einer von 50zig...der andere knappe 60zig...beide auf Wedgetail in Rosa...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...am Samstag wieder ein Hecht von 65zig und ein 45ziger Zander...
...beide auf Wedgetail in Rosa...
...also ran ans Wasser...es beißt...


----------



## notme (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hier nicht wirklich... Bin fast jeden Abend mit der Spinrute los, aber entweder Untermaßig oder garnichts


----------



## notme (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Was nutzt ihr eigentlich für Köderfischmontagen an Gewässern wie der Lippe?

Als wir am Wochenende los waren, sind wir an einer Ecke gewesen die eigentlich recht ruhig vom Wasser her aussah..
Aber an Blei haben wir anschliessend doch 70gr dranngepackt damit es überhaupt liegengeblieben ist..

Köderfisch -> Stellrute oder an Wasserkugel? Hat damit an der Lippe schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...würde Dir zur Stellfischrute raten...
...und die dann direkt an der Strömungskante...
...da sollte was gehen...


----------



## notme (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War gestern Nachmittag mit der Spinrute los, nix..

Abends dann auf Tauwurm 3 Barsche und nen knapp 50´er Schuppenkarpfen (schwimmt wieder)...

Also Raubfischtechnisch ein wenig Flaute im Moment..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...du bist ja echt oft unterwegs...
...komisch das bei Euch nicht soviel geht, aber auch schwierig zu beangeln...
...am Baron ist doch eigentlich auch immer ne gute Hecht und Zanderecke gewesen...
..hast du es da auch schonmal versucht...???


----------



## notme (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, zwischendurch mal... 

Neulich hatte ich auf nen Illex-Wobbler nen fetten Zander als Nachläufer... Schön langsam hinterhergeschwommen, dann mit der Nase angestubst und abgehauen...

Naja,,.. Kunstköder hab ich nun durch, gleich gehts wieder los mit Naturköder, mal gucken ob an Aal was geht oder sich doch noch ein Hecht verirrt..

Naja,und zur Lippe.. Sind mit dem Auto keine 5 Minuten, da verbring ich bei gutem Wetter doch gerne soviel Zeit am Wasser 

Obwohl ich vielleicht das obere Lippestück vom Hammerverein auch mal testen sollte, hab gehört da kommt auch gut Hecht vor..

Naja,mal sehen.. Wenn was beißt folgt Bericht ;-)


----------



## notme (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

hehe... Am Mittwochabend war ich los, diesesmal länger bis in die Dunkelheit, und siehe da... Man sieht was rauben und es geht mehr 

Das was ging hab ich dann aber versemmelt...
Nen großen Manns Wobbler ganz langsam am Ufer hergeführt, als der kurz vor mir im Wasser stand hab ich den nur noch so unbeherzt rausgezogen, da packt da ein nettes Exemplar von Hecht hinterher... Hing wohl kurz, .. gezappelt & 1 Sprung, weg war er...

Das passiert mir auch nicht nochmal!#q

Aber! Ab heut ist der Zander ja wieder offen, wollen wir mal schauen was da so geht..


----------



## notme (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Lebt hier im Thread überhaupt noch einer?

Momentan fang ich bei uns gut Barsche und Döbel, diese Woche einen untermaßigen Zander aber von Hecht momentan keine Spur...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Lebt hier im Thread überhaupt noch einer?
> 
> ..


Schon #h,
aber wenn es irgendwie vermeidbar ist, gehe icht nich an Lippe oder Kanal angeln.


----------



## Frede (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich Lebe auch noch und angel auch noch!

Wie siehts aus mit Zande rim moment leute in der Lippe oder im Kanal?


----------



## notme (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hmm... Am Kanal is in Uentrop das Wasser zu klar..

An der Lippe hab ich mehrere untermaßige Zander gefangen, dazu massig Döbel, Rapfen, Hechte.. Geht eigentlich...

Dann hatte ich noch ne unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art ::q

"Irgendwas", ich vermute Wels hat Ufernah den Wobbler genommen und zog dann nett Umher.. Vom Gefühl her als wenn man nen Baum oder Taucher dranhat... Ende vom Lied, kurz vorm Ufer flog mir mein Wobbler aus dem Wasser entgegen, Drilling total verbogen 
#d


----------



## MasterVulkan (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo.

Heute war ich am Kanal - an der Schleuse. Nix 
Morgen gehts aber nochmal los... Dann aber auch etwas tiefer in die Nacht hinein...

Ich werde berichten =)

Tschöö


----------



## Florian_Hamm (26. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin moin ihr Raubfischangler,

Ich bin bevorzugt auf Hecht und Barsche aus?

wo fangt Ihre eure Fische..... Lippe, Ebertpark, OLG, am Sellabchpark?
Und womit könnt Ihr hecht und Barsch überlisten?




schöne Grüße
Florian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. August 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...hallo Florian...
...im Moment habe ich ganz gut Zander und Barsch im Kanal gefangen...alles im Stadtgebiet und in Herringen an den Spundwänden...
...sonst ist die Lippe, gerade jetzt nach dem Hochwasser bestimmt einen Versuch wert...
...angel nur mit Gummifisch...
...werde gleich auch mal sehen was die Raubfische sagen...
...die Teiche sind nicht so mein Fall, da ist es mir zu voll...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## notme (19. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile bei Euch allen so aus?

1 maßigen Hecht bis jetzt, bestimmt an die 20 untermaßige..
Zander auch nur untermaßige, ein paar nette Döbel, Barsche nur kleine, und ein paar Rapfen.. Alles an der Lippe und hauptsächlich mit Wobbler...

Am Kanal war ich jetzt schon lange nicht mehr, ein paar Mal Nachmittags, aber da waren schon etliche Angler vorher da und Biss mal echt Fehlanzeige...

@Stefan
Hast Du gute Erfahrungen mit Angeln bei Dunkelheit (sprich in den Abend rein, oder direkt bei Nacht) am Kanal?

Gruß Jens


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...fange im Moment die Fische meistens von 18.00 - 20.00...
...vorher lohnt es sich meiner Meinung im Moment noch nicht...
...dafür müssen die Tage noch kürzer werden...
...aber wie gesagt ausschließlich mit Gummifisch...
...geh mal im Hammer Stadtgebiet angeln, da geht im Kanal wesentlich mehr...
...war häufig an der Stelle wo wir mal zusammen gewesen sind...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## notme (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin moin...

Leben nur noch wir hier Stefan ? ;-)
Bei uns an der Lippe / Altarmen momentan wenn ich los war nur Hechte (alle untermaßig)... Kanal bin ich momentan nich mehr allzu oft.. Bin Abends erst immer spät da, und wenn dann fahr ich "nur" mal eben zur Lippe...

Beim Angeln mit Kunstköder (Nachts) ist bei uns übrigens ziemlich tote Hose..

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...scheint fast so...
...habe in der Lippe letzte Woche nen 87ziger und nen 90ziger hecht gefangen...dazu noch 4 Zander...also ich kann mich nicht beschweren...aber wie gesagt nur mit Gummifisch...
...im Moment laufen 9 cm Fische am Besten...


----------



## notme (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wow..
Bei uns ist die Lippe leider momentan wieder oder immernoch viel zu hoch, auf jedenfall an meinen favourisierten Stellen 

Gummifisch..hmm...
Bringen mir bei uns immer recht viele Abrisse...Zumal die Stellen an denen die Hechte / Zander stehen eh sehr Hängerträchtig sind... Obwohl.. immernoch billiger als nen guten Wobbler zu versemmeln 

Letzten beiden Hechte hatte ich auf Blinker und nen Salmo Slider...

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...gestern an der Lippe gab es wieder 2 Zander um die 60zig auf Gummifische von Bass Assassin...
...im Moment beißen die recht gut...
...Vollmond und konstanter Luftdruck...
...heute geht es wieder los...


----------



## notme (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hmm..

Die letzten Tage war ich zwar los, aber garnichts...
Auf Wobbler / Gufi ist die Lippe bei uns momentan tot...

Nichtmal untermaßige Hechte, die sonst eigentlich immer gebissen haben.. Naja, gleich nochmal ein bißchen bei Ussat shoppen und heut Abend/Morgen/Übermorgen mal wieder angreifen..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...und seit Ihr am Wochenende erfolgreich gewesen...
...hatte gestern 2 50ziger Zander + 1 75ziger Hecht und nen 35ziger Barsch...
...hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht...
...alles auf Gummifische in 9 cm...

...gruß Stefan


----------



## notme (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja.. War am Wochenende an der Lippe... 

1 x Nachläufer Hecht
1 x 50´er Hecht (zurückgesetzt)
1 x Hecht?? Ich schätze so 70-80.. Aber leider ausgestiegen..

Naja, aber es geht wieder was ;-)
Alles auf Gummi... 12cm..

Kanal bei uns nach wie vor total tote Hose,nichmal ein Zupfer.. Die älteren Spezies weichen jetzt auch Richtung Hamm aus, bessere Kontrollen und nicht so viele Russen 

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...geht doch...Petri dazu...
...jetzt weißt Du ja wo er steht...
...die Hechte waren echt bissig am Wochenende...
...habe von mehreren Hechtfängen gehört...
..heute und Freitag geht es auch wieder los...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## trout-spezi (18. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

mahlzeit!
war heut mal los. lippe is immer noch verdammt hoch.
war einer schonmal am kanal da am verbandsparkplatz bei
haus wittnick rein?

mfg


----------



## notme (19. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Nee,ich nich... 

Würd auch gern losgehen, aber Lippe ist bei uns viel zu hoch, da geht garnix... Mal noch ein bischen warten..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...ausser ein paar barschen habe ich da noch nichts gefangen...
...aber die gehen an den Spundwänden ganz gut...
...ja die Lippe ist ganz schön hoch...ätzend...
...gestern am Kanal im Raum Hamm 3 Zander auf Gummi in 9 cm...
...aber alles keine Riesen...zwischen 40zig und 50zig...


----------



## trout-spezi (19. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

wo lohnt sich denn mal n versuch in hamm?
kenn nur den kanal da am freibad...

mfg


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...suchen suchen suchen...
...fangen kannst du überall, mußt ja den umherziehenden Schwarm finden...


----------



## trout-spezi (19. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

schon wahr, is halt nur sonne sache wenn man sich so gar nicht auskennt...
obwohl hamm ja umme ecke is! am besten mal nur n tag rumfahrn und nach stellen ausschau halten!
angeltechnisch war es da am freibad sehr schön!
unter umständen könnte man ja auch mal ne tour zusammen machen falls jemand lust hat.

mfg


----------



## Mattes83 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all
wie schwer sind denn eure jigköpfe für lippe und kanal. oder nutzt ihr die gleiche größe für beide gewässer?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...unter normalen Umständen in der Lippe 10 - 14 gr und im Kanal 7 - 10 gr...


----------



## Mattes83 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@Stefan
Du fischt ja gerne mit Bass assassin Ködern. Welche Farben kannst Du denn empfehlen, wenn man sich ein Startsortiment für Kanal und Lippe zulegen möchte?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...gelbtöne, was weißes ist auch immer gut, grüntöne und ein paar Brauntöne sind eigentlich die gängigen Farben...alles andere mußt du durch probieren rausfinden...ist auch Jahreszeitenabhängig...


----------



## notme (28. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also im Kanal deutlich unter 10 Gramm.. Lippe bin ich bei uns mittlerweile bei 14gr +..


----------



## notme (29. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wir können ja auch durchaus mal wieder eine "Thread-Tour" starten. 

Bei der letzen Tour waren Arno,Tommi und ich in Hamm am Kanal unterwegs..

Ansonsten können wir die nächsten Wochen mal gucken Mattes.. Ab 14.12 werd ich für den Rest des Jahres erstmal Urlaub machen, da hätte ich wohl ein bißchen Zeit


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch durchaus mal wieder eine "Thread-Tour" starten.
> 
> Bei der letzen Tour waren Arno,Tommi und ich in Hamm am Kanal unterwegs..
> 
> Ansonsten können wir die nächsten Wochen mal gucken Mattes.. Ab 14.12 werd ich für den Rest des Jahres erstmal Urlaub machen, da hätte ich wohl ein bißchen Zeit


 
Wenn es meine Zeit zulässt jederzeit gerne wieder |wavey:


----------



## Mattes83 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Ansonsten können wir die nächsten Wochen mal gucken Mattes.. Ab 14.12 werd ich für den Rest des Jahres erstmal Urlaub machen, da hätte ich wohl ein bißchen Zeit


 
Ja, sehr gerne. 
Sei es so, dass ich an dem Tag gerade nicht so viel Zeit haben sollte, würde ich trotzdem gerne mal für ne Weile vorbeischauen. 
Einfach melden, wann man im Raum zwischen Uentrop und Herringen unterwegs ist.

Mattes


----------



## Mattes83 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all
nun hat mir gestern ein Arbeitskollege erzählt, dass es wohl eine kleine Kneipe gibt, in der man Tageskarten für die Lippe kaufen kann.
Nun wollte er mich mal zu einem Einläufer, nahe Uentrop, mitnehmen.
Er sagte es wäre nicht weit von der Lippestraße, Richtung Soest.

War da schon jemand und kann mir sagen, was mich da erwartet?


----------



## notme (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi.. Einläufer? Wahrscheinlich der Kraftwerkseinlauf...
Wenn dann würd ich überhaupt am Auslauf gucken...

Naja... Am Auslauf hab ich schon Rapfen,Hechte,Barsche etc. gefangen, vor knapp nem Jahr.. Da aber jeder die Stelle so toll findet, und sie so attraktiv erreichbar ist würde ich meine Zeit da mittlerweile nicht mehr unbedingt verbringen, da geben sich die Leute ja die Klinke in die Hand..

Je nachdem womit Du angeln willst (Gufi / Bleikopf sollte schon mehr gr. haben)... Am Auslauf ist das intensive abklopfen des Grunds auch sehr Hängerträchtig..

Hab mir früher auch viel von der Stelle versprochen, aber nix tolles gefangen an dem Stück bis jetzt..

Kleine Kneipe? Wahrscheinlich Bockey in Lippborg...

Sag mal Bescheid ob Du was gefangen hast


----------



## Mattes83 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

klar, werd ich machen!


----------



## Mattes83 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@all
Und ist mal wieder jemand bei dem miesem Wetter losgezogen?
Soll ja ab morgen wieder besser werden. Vielleicht zieh ich dann gegen Ende der Woche los, aber wenn nur auf Ansitz.

@notme
Und in deinem Urlaub gehen wir 2 mal los und dann ist Spinnfischen angesagt


----------



## notme (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War heut kanpp 3 Stunden an Lippe /Altarm mit Gufis unterwegs, leider nix..

Lippe viel zu hoch und fließt momentan sehr schnell...

Kanal müßte ich mir jetzt ne Karte kaufen, meine Jahreskarte hab ich (da ich im Hammer Verein ausgetreten bin) schon wieder abgegeben.. Die neue müßte aber für Anfang Januar von nem anderen Verein schon da sein


----------



## Mattes83 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

war mit einem kumpel letztes we mal los. hat sich aber den ganzen abend nichts getan, weder bei ihm noch bei mir. haben toten köfi auf grund angeboten, aber nicht ein biss bekommen.

ist echt ärgerlich, wenn man fast nie etwas fängt, kann doch nicht sein, mache doch alles richtig!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...wo seid Ihr denn gewesen...?

...die Lippe sollte aber jetzt schon wieder beangelbar sein, fast wieder normaler Wasserstand...
...morgen werde ich mal wieder testen was die Zander und Hechte sagen...


----------



## Mattes83 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wo seid Ihr denn gewesen...?


 
Wir waren in Uentrop in der Nähe der Brücke Frielinghauser Str.

Da ist eine Mole und gegenüber davon saßen wir von 
15:30 - 22 Uhr


----------



## notme (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja,.. an der Ecke sitzen viele ;-)

Wobei der Platz unter der Brücke (gepflasterte Seite) doch vielversprechender ist...

Die meisten Leute die ich da beim Ansitzen treffe, haben aber ein anderes Zeitfenster... Sprich von 20.00 -> morgens irgendwann..

Aber nunja, der Uentroper Bereich ist im Moment echt kacke zu beangeln 

War gestern mit Blech/Wobbler los an der Lippe in Uentrop... Garnix... Kein Zupfer etc.. Altarme anscheinend (zumindest gestern) momentan dicht...

Mal gucken.. Vielleicht gleich nochmal mit Gufi an die Lippe


----------



## Cruiser989 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Abend!
War Freitag mit nem Kollegen am DHK mit Gummifisch unterwegs, zwischen Hamm-Mitte und Herringen.
Leider ohne Erfolg, aber die Wetterbedingungen waren optimal.
Naja, das nächste mal halt.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## forelle03 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Stefan
Ich bin neu hier imAB und habe beim stöbern auch deine Beiträge ( und auch von den anderen aus diesem Raum) gelesen.
 Bin im SFV Lippborg und beangele die Strecke seit mehr als 25 Jahren auf Raubfisch und Aal. Es sind ja nicht gerade viele Angler aus dieser Gegend im AB unterwegs. 
Seit ihr nur im Hammerraum oder auch in der Lippborger Strecke unterwegs ??

Antworte mal, eventuel können wir uns ja mal treffen.

                                      mfg

                                     michael


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Naja ich beangel die Kanäle in NRW und die Lippe im Bereich dorsten Habe in dem letzten Jahr nichts gefangen ich frage mich was ich faltsch mache ich habe alles probiert Köfi ,Gufi Wobbler nix! Kein Zupfer kein Garnix! Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## notme (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also ich bin an der Lippe / Altarmen vom Soester und Lippborger Verein zu finden... Früher echt oft in Uentrop am DHK, aber mittlerweile lieber Lippe oder Altarme von den Vereinen 

Und da eigentlich nur auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Cruiser989 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Abend,
am Sonntag hat mein Kollege im Kanal drei Zander zwischen 45 und 60cm gefangen. Alle auf Twister! Heute an der gleichen Stelle nicht einen Zupfer. Aber immer weiter suchen!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## notme (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich sollte auch mal wieder zum Kanal gehen...
Die Lippe ist bei uns wieder so hoch, da braucht man nix abstarten...


----------



## firemirl (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin, Moin Petrijünger,|wavey:

es gibt Sie also doch! Die Angler aus dem Raum Hamm/Ahlen.

Bin für fast jede Schandtat zu haben und würde mich freuen, wenn mir mal jemand das richtige Spinnen am Kanal zeigen würde. Komme aus Ahlen und würde gerne mal nen netten Kanalzander aufn Teller haben.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Mattes83 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo an alle, war die letzten Tage öfter am Wendebecken (bei dieser kleinen Spundwand) mit Gufi unterwegs, aber nicht ein Biss bekommen. War immer so von 16:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr los.
Glaube gar nicht mal, dass ich das unbedingt so falsch mache. Gibts doch gar nicht, ist das die falscghe Zeit oder die falsche Stelle oder gar die falschen Gufis (9 und 12 cm in blau-, gelb-, rot- und grüntönen).
Bin schon fast am verzweifeln.

Gruß Mattes


----------



## Cruiser989 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Abend,
waren auch gestern zu zweit von 13 bis 16 Uhr los, ebenfalls nicht einen Biss. Alles probiert Kopyto, Twister, usw. an verschiedenen Stellen.
Dran bleiben und weiter kämpfen!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...Kanal ist im Moment schwierig...
...aber die Stelle am Wendebecken ist sowas von überfischt...da fängst du tagsüber bestimmt keinen Raubfisch...nachts schon eher...
...und sonst mal neue Wege gehen...da wo man leicht rankommt wird auch viel geangelt...


----------



## notme (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Da schließ ich mich Stefan mal an..
War letzten Samstag mal in der Ecke unterwegs, nichtmal nen Zupfer, garnix.. Die Stelle ist sogar in der Woche stark überangelt, ich überlege auch schon ob ich mir nicht mal in Richtung Werries die Füße plattlaufe


----------



## Mattes83 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Na dann bin ich ja schon mal wenigstens froh, dass es nicht nur mir so geht und zudem nicht allein meine Schuld ist, dass ich nichts fange.
was meint Ihr denn, lohnt es sich denn generell, in der Zeit von sagen wir mal 16-19 Uhr loszugehen, oder eher nicht?


----------



## notme (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also an der Ecke vom Kanal hab ich meine Zander meistens Morgens gefangen... Sprich im Sommer im Übergang Dunkel/Hell... Ab und an mal Mittags was, aber Abends hab ich an dem Abschnitt meistens Barsche/Rapfen gefangen.. Letztes Jahr war es aber auch mit Barschen gaannz wenig. Naja, man kann nur hoffen das 2008 ein bißchen was besseres an Fisch bringt als 2007. :m


----------



## notme (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War Samstag das erstemal wieder intensiver los... An nem Altarm gabs einen Hecht so um die 60cm der ziemlich derbe (schon verheilte) Macken hatte.. Ich nehm mal an von Kormoranen... Dann gabs an der Lippe noch einen Döbel so um die 37cm... Sonntagmorgen gabs an einem Altarm noch nen Nachläufer auf einen Popper..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...petri jens...
...die Wunden können auch vom Laichen kommen...
...hatte jetzt in Ostfriesland auch ein paar Hechte mit üblen Wunden...
...werde diese Woche mal an der Lippe angreifen...


----------



## notme (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

So,mal wieder ein "Thread-Wiederbelebungsversuch" ;-)

Am Kanal ist ja ordentlich was los im Wasser, war aber leider in letzter Zeit "nur" an der Lippe.. Ein paar Döbel , nichts weltbewegendes..

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## fjatze (1. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War in den letzten Tagen am Kanal in Hamm, habe aber nicht tolles gefangen. 
Gruß Fjatze


----------



## Picasso71 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo, also ich wollte mal fragen ob wer den wasserskisee in Hamm kennt,
bzw, da angelt oder geangelt hat.. was geht denn so an dem See ??

Wollten da  heute vielleicht mal hin.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Mattes83 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hey, 
habe die letzten Wochen einiges über Köderwahl und 
-farbe gelesen und war daraufhin öfter am Kanal auf Barsche unterwegs. 
Das tolle ist, dass ich fast bei jedem mal einige Barsche fangen konnte. Jetzt bin ich auch wieder richtig motiviert weiter los zu ziehen.

Also wie gesagt, Köder sind da.
Nun aber mal was anderes. Ich fische noch zur Zeit mit einer 35er Schnur, die ich ursprünglich zum Karpfenangeln gekauft habe.
Jetzt, da ich nun auch zum Teil erfolgreich bin, möchte ich meine Chancen vergrößern und ich denke bei der Schnur ist noch einiges drin.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welche Schnur Ihr mir ausschließlich für den Kanal empfehlen könnt, wenn es geziehlt auf Barsch oder Zander geht?

Mattes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...bin die letzten 2 Wochen auch am Kanal gewesen...
...Barsche ohne Ende...Top waren 18 Stück, davon 5 über 30zig!...
...Zander funktioniert nur im Dunklen auf der Steinpackung...
...werde bald aber wieder auf die Lippe wechseln, mag ich lieber...

...zur Schnur...
...nimm ne gute 0,12 Geflochtene und schalte im Kanal 2 m Fluocarbon davor...
...du wirst definitiv besser fangen...gerade am Wochenende wo das Wasser klarer wird...


----------



## Mattes83 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...zur Schnur...
> ...nimm ne gute 0,12 Geflochtene und schalte im Kanal 2 m Fluocarbon davor...
> ...du wirst definitiv besser fangen...gerade am Wochenende wo das Wasser klarer wird...


 
habe gelesen, dass die "Fireline" und die "Whiplash" wohl nicht so gut sein sollen.
Was ist denn mit einer "Stroft"? und dann in welcher Farbe, die gibt es ja in rot, gelb, schwarz/grau und in anderen Tönen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...kauf ne powerpro...


----------



## Mattes83 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

schon gefunden...

ja das it der fluocarbonschnur habe ich auch schon häufig gelesen.
Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe und und die unterschiedlichsten meinungen über qualität und marken kursieren.

@stefan: ich habe *PENN Tuff Stuff *fluocarbon schnur gefunden, aber ein Durchmesser von 0,55 war das geringste. ist ein wenig dick für eine13er geflochtene hauptschnur, oder?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. August 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@mattes...fahr mal zum Möller...da hat sowas bestimmt auch in 0,40ziger...


----------



## notme (8. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Also ich bin wieder öfters an der Lippe..
Letzten Touren brachten Barsche, kleine Hechte und Zander...
Und wie sollte es anders sein,Döbel... Und die in so rauhen Massen und Größen das ich für mich selber entschieden habe die aktuell nicht mehr zurückzusetzen.. Sind echt ne Plage an einigen Gewässerabschnitten.

Momentan bin ich Abends jedoch wieder aktiver im Köderbau, sprich Jerkbaits aus Gießharz...


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Also ich bin wieder öfters an der Lippe..
> Letzten Touren brachten Barsche, kleine Hechte und Zander...
> Und wie sollte es anders sein,Döbel... Und die in so rauhen Massen und Größen das ich für mich selber entschieden habe die aktuell nicht mehr zurückzusetzen.. Sind echt ne Plage an einigen Gewässerabschnitten.
> 
> Momentan bin ich Abends jedoch wieder aktiver im Köderbau, sprich Jerkbaits aus Gießharz...



@ notme:
pssssst. Nicht so an die große Glocke hängen.:q
Sonst lesen das hier noch die falschen.


----------



## notme (9. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich darf den Lippeabschnitt von 2 Vereinen beangeln, ob das ein Tipp war 

Und bei den Döbeln meine ich Exemplare 30cm+ die ich eigentlich regelmäßig fange..


----------



## notme (17. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Mal endlich wieder ein Hecht ;P
72cm ~ 2200 Gramm


----------



## Cruiser989 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Glück Auf!
Momentan läuft es wirklich ganz gut im Kanal, in der letzten Zeit einen Zander auf Köfi und mehrere Barsche und einen Zander auf Kopyto!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

...hatte gestern auch einen 75ziger Hecht und 3 Barsche um die 30zig in der Lippe...
...setze morgen mal 2 Bilder rein...

...Petri Jens...


----------



## notme (18. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, wobei der Hecht mit 2200 Gramm doch recht Mager war..

Barsche hatte ich die letzte Woche auch gute, der Beste war
34cm / 520 Gramm.


----------



## aal60 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Ja, wobei der Hecht mit 2200 Gramm doch recht Mager war..
> 
> Barsche hatte ich die letzte Woche auch gute, der Beste war
> 34cm / 520 Gramm.


 
Ja dein Hecht muss noch ein bisschen auf die Weide, hätte locker 1kg mehr haben müssen.|wavey:

Lass mal von Dir hören ....


----------



## Florian_Hamm (19. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Moin moin ihr Raubfischangler,

ich werde jetzt auch mal wieder vermehrt an der Lippe in Hamm auf Raubfisch fischen. 

Wollte mal fragen, wer denn hier aus Hamm und Umgebung kommt und auch im Hammer Angelverein ist ?!?!?
Vielleicht kann man dann mal zusammen den Räubern nachstellen.


schöne Grüße #h
Florian


----------



## notme (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hatte am Wochenende mal wieder so eine "seltsamen" Biss.. Kurz vor dem Ufer schnappte sich irgendwas meinen Wobbler und zog Richtung Gewässermitte ab.. 15 KG Geflochtene / mittlere Spinnrute haben nix genutzt, nicht zu bremsen.. Dann fühlte es sich an als wäre das Ding durch irgendwelches Gestrüpp geschwommen, anschließend war die Schnur locker.. Weg! Ausgeschlitzt, was auch immer.. Dem Gewicht des Fisches beim abziehen war nichts entgegenzusetzen..


----------



## aal60 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

@notme Wo warst Du denn?  
Hört sich an, als ob Du eine guten Wels gehakt hattest. Oder eine kapitalen Karpfen.

Hatte in den 80er Jahren an der Fährstrasse mal eine neue 100er (36kg TG)Aalschnur durchgerissen, obwohl sie nicht festsaß, war sie mitten durch.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## notme (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich war an der Lippe im Bereich Kessler Mühle.
Das "Ding" zog kontinuierlich Richtung Gewässermitte,ab und zu ein Stop und einen Stoß.. Dem Gewicht konnte ich nichts entgegensetzen, sonst hätte sich wohl der Drilling aufgebogen.


----------



## aal60 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Ich war an der Lippe im Bereich Kessler Mühle.
> Das "Ding" zog kontinuierlich Richtung Gewässermitte,ab und zu ein Stop und einen Stoß.. Dem Gewicht konnte ich nichts entgegensetzen, sonst hätte sich wohl der Drilling aufgebogen.


 
Dann musst Du mal stärkeres Gerät einsetzen um den Urian zu bewältigen.  |supergri -- Ich glaube es ist ein Wels. #6

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## notme (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ja, das glaube ich auch.. Aber ich fische meistens leichtes/mittleres Gerät und hab (bis auf diesen Kumpel) nie Probleme mit einem Fisch gehabt.. Vielleicht bekomm ich in dann beim dritten Biss irgendwann mal zu Gesicht, aber vorsorglich werden meine Wobbler schonmal mit stärkeren Drillingen ausgestattet 

Was macht eigentlich die Skeletor Uwe?
Schon den ersten Einsatz gemeistert?


----------



## aal60 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Ja, das glaube ich auch.. Aber ich fische meistens leichtes/mittleres Gerät und hab (bis auf diesen Kumpel) nie Probleme mit einem Fisch gehabt.. Vielleicht bekomm ich in dann beim dritten Biss irgendwann mal zu Gesicht, aber vorsorglich werden meine Wobbler schonmal mit stärkeren Drillingen ausgestattet
> 
> Was macht eigentlich die Skeletor Uwe?
> Schon den ersten Einsatz gemeistert?



Mit der Skeletor konnte ich eine Forelle bei Overesch verhaften.
Mit 14g Spiro um die 60m Wufweite. 
Die ist aber für deinen Problemfall zu leicht.
Mimm Multi und Pilkrute. 


Habe meinen ersten Forellenkontakt ca. 3-4Pfund mit der Fliegenrute einschließlich Wooly Buggler verloren. Verabschiedete sich mit Salto und doppelter Schraube ca. 1m aus dem Wasser.#q

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Christian.G (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo zusammen war heute 3st an der Fährbrücke angeln bzw mit Gufi und Blicker aber leider nix gefangen irgendwie hab ich kein glück beim angeln auf raubfisch.


----------



## notme (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

War am WE auch mal wieder los.. Ein paar gute Barsche so um die 30+, etliche Aussteiger (Hecht / Zander)..

Ich denke ich werde langsam Mal zum Ansitz mit Köfi an den Kanal übergehen


----------



## notme (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Gestern Morgen konnte ich dann meinen momentanen Barschrekord toppen. 38 cm / 650 Gramm


----------



## Martinez (1. März 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Gestern im Kanal geangelt.. auf Kopyto ging leider nix.

1x Rotauge 30cm
2x Kalubarsch ^^


----------



## aal60 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



notme schrieb:


> Gestern Morgen konnte ich dann meinen momentanen Barschrekord toppen. 38 cm / 650 Gramm




Dickes Petri von mir, weiter so... #6


----------



## notme (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Tag Zusammen!..
War einer von Euch schon erfolgreich auf Hecht?

Ich war am Freitag+Samstag los (Lippe/Lippetal) aber total tote Hose.. Keine Nachläufer und überhaupt sehr wenig Aktion im Wasser.. Köder waren Wobbler / Gufis..


----------



## Cruiser989 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi,
kann ich bestätigen. Ich war gestern 1,5 Std. an der Lippe in höhe Hamm unterwegs. Keinen Kontakt. Habe aber Rapfen an der Oberfläche rauben sehen.
MFG Bernd


----------



## notme (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Morgen!

War gestern Abend noch an der Lippe..
Rapfen 62 cm
Döbel   59 cm
Döbel   38 cm

(Schwimmen alle wieder)
Von Hechten noch nicht allzuviel zu sehen..

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## aal60 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Jens, ein Dickes Petri von mir. #6


----------



## notme (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Danke Uwe!

War gestern Abend nochmal kurz los, noch ein Döbel (35cm)..
Ein paar vorsichtige Anfasser und ein paar kurz hängende Fische konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln, aber ich glaube es war nicht wirklich etwas großes dabei 

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## DaTommy (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Darf ich mal fragen, wo ihr so in Hamm los wart? 
Ich war gestern mal an der Ahse, Birkenallee die Ecke, tote Hose.
An der Lippe, Radbodstr., nen Hecht gesehen, aber nicht gefangen... :-(


----------



## Radick (24. November 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

wie läuft es denn jetzt so am kanal? ich möchte am WE an der tengelmannbrücke etwas schleppen...
___________________________________________________________
NUR DER BVB, NIE DER S04


----------



## Radick (26. November 2009)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

war heute morgen am kanal mit kopyto und spinner unterwegs, hatte kein fischkontakt...
gedropshot ca. 30 min. ohne erfolg 

ein spinner verloren hab ihn wohl zu tief gezogen.
naja hoffentlich wirds besser...
_______________________________________
NUR DER BVB, NIE DER S04:vik:


----------



## Mattis86 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hallo Boarder,
ich bin erst seit kurzem hier im Anglerboard, da ich aus Amsterdam zurück gezogen bin. Angle jedoch seit 18 Jahren, und habe die selbe Zielfischgruppe. Vielleicht läse sich ja mal ein Treffen einrichten. Würde mich freuen.

Mattis


----------



## Schwingspitze (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Können uns ja mal morgen in Heil am Kanal treffen|muahah:


----------



## Mattis86 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Können uns ja mal morgen in Heil am Kanal treffen



Na klar ! Ich bin dabei ! Sag mir wann und wo und ich bin da ! 
Wir können auch vorher wie schon bequatscht vorher bei den Karpfenspezies vorbei und danach noch ein paar Würfe im Hafen machen. Was meinst du ? Lass uns morgen telefonieren ! Ich ruf dich um 11 Uhr mal an. 
Bis denne


----------



## Allrounder dhk (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Hi Ho,
ich bin neu hier und wollte mich mal erkunden wie es im jahr 2010 am dhk aussieht? Habe bis jetzt nur brassen, rotaugen und kaulbarsche gefangen. Will jetzt am Donnerstag mal mein glück auf einen Aal, Barsch, Zander oder Karpfen probieren. Möchte gerne am Kohlehafen angeln ich glaube das ist der km 45. Da wo auch der Öl hafen ist. Ist das eine stelle die viel verspricht oder kann ich es da direkt vergessen?

MfG

Dennis


----------



## Schwingspitze (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ich sehe gerade ist dein erster Beitrag ,stell dich doch mal ein bisschen vor,oder habe ich da was übersehen #c


----------



## Allrounder dhk (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

ohh ganz vergessen ^^,

jo zu mir ich heiße Dennis bin in ein paar tagen 21 und komme aus dem kleinen Dorf Soest. Ich Angel seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr (wenn man das schon Aktiv Angeln nennen kann) und habe meinen Angelschein am 19.Mai 2003 Ausgestellt bekommen.
Ich habe eine lange Zeit in der Möhne geangelt und dort auch soweit alles gefangen was ich wollte unter anderem einen 93 Zander, viele Kapfen, große Brassen, Barsche, einige Schleien und ein paar maränne und rotaugen. Nun möchte ich es gerne mal im Kanal probieren. Ich brauche halt ein paar tricks und tipps zum Angeln im Kanal. 

MfG

Dennis


----------



## Schwingspitze (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

|welcome:


----------



## Allrounder dhk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

:vik:
danke ^^,

so nu wieder von  vorne. Hat wer eine ahnng was in dem Hafen hinter dem Ölhafen in Hamm Uentrop am fängigsten ist?
Wollte am Donnerstag mal los. 


MfG

dennis


----------



## Mattis86 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Dort hinten drin habe ich bislang immer mit Kopytos gut gefangen. Sowohl Zander als auch Barsch gehen dort damit sehr gut. Ansonsten versuchs mal mit kleinen Wobblern auf Barsch oder Blech auf Zander. Kopyto weiß/rot oder neogelb/rot gehen immer.


----------



## notme (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Angelt von Euch auch jemand aus Hamm raus Richtung Uentrop?
Also Werries die Ecke?


----------



## Mattis86 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Na klar ! Icke ! Die Schleuse Werries und aufwärts hoch bis Uentrop ist mein 2. zu Hause :vik:.


----------



## hoppa.7 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Ike auch 



Gruss Dennis.........


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (7. August 2012)

*AW: Raubfischangeln rund um Hamm/Westf.*

Wollte Den Thread ma wieder Aktuell halten und was Schreiben 

Ich bin begeisternder Raubfischangler.. nicht mit der Spinrute, sondern mit Pose/grund - KöFi montage 

War bisher nur in Werries an der Schleuse auf Zander.. ist ganz gut da 
Wo gibts noch gute Stellen auf Zander ??


----------

